# Random WOC Makeup Thoughts



## sagehen (Apr 19, 2015)

Hi ladies! I have this idea...can we have a place were we spout out our random thoughts about makeup that don't require a thread with responses, or even a response at all? Like, something that needs to get off your chest that you just know the ladies of this forum would understand.   Let me start: 1. Why, oh WHY does CoverFX end their "G" line of foundation shades at 80? Do they NOT know how fantastic G90 would be for me?  2. Auntie, I love you but you are not an intensity 2. I bought you a foundation in your shade (intensity 4) and in your formula...why won't you wear it? I am getting to the point where I won't go places I might run into ppl I know with you because I don't want them asking me what's up with that.  3. Why is it so hard to remove L'Oreal Miss Manga mascara? I don't even like it that much and this makes me like it less.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 19, 2015)

Not everyone needs or should use banana powder. I get what you are doing but banana powder isn't the end all be all of under eye highlighting!


----------



## sagehen (Apr 20, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Not everyone needs or should use banana powder. I get what you are doing but banana powder isn't the end all be all of under eye highlighting!


  Ha! There is an article today on another makeup site I visit trying to persuade readers that they NEED Banana Powder. You make a valid point. I think that ALL trends are not for ALL people. Like, if you can do it an own it, cool, but don't blame trends because you don't feel you look good. That's on you and if Banana Powder /  ABH contouring kits, etc / liquid lipstick/ whatever, is not working for you, then don't wear it. Everyone else is too busy wearing their own makeup to care about yours.


----------



## leahrenae (Apr 20, 2015)

Im so over super sculpted faces and eyebrows... I'm waiting for the concealed brow to become a faux pas.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 20, 2015)

sagehen said:


> Ha! There is an article today on another makeup site I visit trying to persuade readers that they NEED Banana Powder. You make a valid point. I think that ALL trends are not for ALL people. Like, if you can do it an own it, cool, but don't blame trends because you don't feel you look good. That's on you and if Banana Powder / ABH contouring kits, etc / liquid lipstick/ whatever, is not working for you, then don't wear it. Everyone else is too busy wearing their own makeup to care about yours.


  My issue is with the color banana itself. There is NO way that banana can work for everyone out there. If that's what you want to do go ahead. However find a color that brightens AND flatters your complextion. 
  I can use banana but I perfer Sienna or Topaz more.


----------



## sagehen (Apr 20, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> My issue is with the color banana itself. There is NO way that banana can work for everyone out there. If that's what you want to do go ahead. However find a color that brightens AND flatters your complextion.  I can use banana but I perfer Sienna or Topaz more.


 Topaz is MAGIC. It is.


----------



## Jayjayy (Apr 24, 2015)

sagehen said:


> 3. Why is it so hard to remove L'Oreal Miss Manga mascara? I don't even like it that much and this makes me like it less.


  I am SO salty that the CoverFX shade N90 isn't in stores. Ain't got but 3 deep shades and didn't release them all? I'm tempted to never buy their stupid drops in spite.


----------



## Jayjayy (Apr 24, 2015)

1. Why are makeup companies still refusing to produce shades for deeper skin tones in all of their product lines? I want to stop buying from them, but then I wouldn't have anybody to buy from!

  2. I watch beauty-related YT videos from people of all complexions, but I feel as though fairer skintones don't watch deep skinned YTers and it makes me sad.

  3. I LOVE wearing "too much" blush. MAC Raizin just does something to me and I can't stop lol.


----------



## sagehen (Apr 24, 2015)

Jayjayy said:


> I am SO salty that the CoverFX shade N90 isn't in stores. Ain't got but 3 deep shades and didn't release them all? I'm tempted to never buy their stupid drops in spite.


  LOL I am thinking the same thing, about not buying any more CoverFX base shades until they can 1) manage to get them all in stores and 2) increase their G shade range.  





Jayjayy said:


> 1. Why are makeup companies still refusing to produce shades for deeper skin tones in all of their product lines? I want to stop buying from them, but then I wouldn't have anybody to buy from!  2. I watch beauty-related YT videos from people of all complexions, but I feel as though fairer skintones don't watch deep skinned YTers and it makes me sad.  *3. I LOVE wearing "too much" blush. MAC Raizin just does something to me and I can't stop lol.*


  ***whispers*** so do I. I was Magenta like a mofo a few days ago. I cannot wait until MAC brings the powder blush extension into stores. I hear there are more colors that are WOC friendly. I want at least 3, even though my blush drawer is more than full.


----------



## Jayjayy (Apr 29, 2015)

sagehen said:


> ***whispers*** so do I. I was Magenta like a mofo a few days ago. I cannot wait until MAC brings the powder blush extension into stores. I hear there are more colors that are WOC friendly. I want at least 3, even though my blush drawer is more than full.


  Ooooh Magenta. I'll to pick that up!


----------



## sagehen (Apr 29, 2015)

Jayjayy said:


> Ooooh Magenta. I'll to pick that up!


  I was wearing LaFemme Magenta that day, which has a little glow to it. MAC Magenta is very nice too. They had brought it back for awhile but I don't see it on the site now (I wonder if it will come back with the Powder Blush Extension collection this year).  Here is a link and swatch for the LaFemme blush (n/a):  http://camerareadycosmetics.com/products/la-femme-blush-rouge-refill.html


----------



## Jayjayy (Apr 29, 2015)

sagehen said:


> I was wearing LaFemme Magenta that day, which has a little glow to it. MAC Magenta is very nice too. They had brought it back for awhile but I don't see it on the site now (I wonder if it will come back with the Powder Blush Extension collection this year).  Here is a link and swatch for the LaFemme blush (n/a):  http://camerareadycosmetics.com/products/la-femme-blush-rouge-refill.html


  Thanks! I always want to buy La Femme blushes but then I just get so overwhelmed by all of the beautiful shades. I guess I'll just have to buy them all :haha:


----------



## sagehen (Apr 29, 2015)

Jayjayy said:


> Thanks! I always want to buy La Femme blushes but then I just get so overwhelmed by all of the beautiful shades. I guess I'll just have to buy them all :haha:


  They are really good value for the performance. And a little goes a long way.


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Apr 29, 2015)

1. I wish some woc would use a lip liner with nude lipsticks. No one should think a powdered donut mouth looks good.

  2. Why do so many cosmetic companies create foundation for woc either too red or too yellow? Where are the neutral shades?

  That's all I got for now!


----------



## leahrenae (Apr 30, 2015)

MzBrownBeauty said:


> 1. I wish some woc would use a lip liner with nude lipsticks. No one should think a powdered donut mouth looks good.
> 
> 2. Why do so many cosmetic companies create foundation for woc either too red or too yellow? Where are the neutral shades?
> 
> That's all I got for now!


  that lip liner pet peeve will never be eased... some women must actually like that look


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (May 8, 2015)

leahrenae said:


> that lip liner pet peeve will never be eased... some women must actually like that look


  LOL...That's so true!


----------



## Ajigglin (May 8, 2015)

When will we get the black girl equivalent of Temptalia? I'm sure the Style and Beauty Doctor will not say no if MAC sent her products to review before a launch.


----------



## sagehen (May 9, 2015)

Ajigglin said:


> When will we get the black girl equivalent of Temptalia? I'm sure the Style and Beauty Doctor will not say no if MAC sent her products to review before a launch.


 So true... I want a dark-skinned WOC blog that consistent so badly.


----------



## sagehen (May 11, 2015)

I am having such a hankering for a colorful or smoky eye. I have got to stop this neutral eye makeup madness. That is all...lol


----------



## Yazmin (May 11, 2015)

sagehen said:


> Ajigglin said:
> 
> 
> > When will we get the black girl equivalent of Temptalia? I'm sure the Style and Beauty Doctor will not say no if MAC sent her products to review before a launch.
> ...


I've thought about doing one every time I'm looking for swatches for my skin tone and coming up short. It would be a huge undertaking to do one as extensive as Temptalia's.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 12, 2015)

Ajigglin said:


> When will we get the black girl equivalent of Temptalia? I'm sure the Style and Beauty Doctor will not say no if MAC sent her products to review before a launch.


  I love her blog, and I don't even care about her or reviewing not reviewing MAC products because I'm not that big into collections these days and I think there is really only going to be Temptalia and MBB swatching and reviewing ENTIRE MAC collections, and honestly MBB isn't even reviewing half the products she swatches. But I wish she posted more often and reviewed a wider shade range and brand range of products. It's a great start though...


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 12, 2015)

I think there are some ladies here that are just as capable. Someone just needs to start. I was considering doing a YT/blog for natural hair and makeup. However at this point in my life I don't have the time. I'm thinking of enlisting my sister. She is just as much of a beauty junkie as I am.


----------



## Shars (May 12, 2015)

Ajigglin said:


> *When will we get the black girl equivalent of Temptalia?* I'm sure the Style and Beauty Doctor will not say no if MAC sent her products to review before a launch.


  Werd! As it is, there aren't even that many non-WOC bloggers who have such an extensive blog apart from like Phyrra, Karen, Allurabeauty and a few others. TS&BD takes forever to review stuff 'cause she still works/freelances full time and that is assuming she is sent an item. We need somebody who doesn't need a job to pay the bills and can do that all day lol. I would like a WOC Wayne Goss!! lol I do appreciate that he takes the time to mention whether, based on his MUA experience, a product will suit or show up on people of different skin tones. However, I still want to see it swatched against a "brown background" nahmean?


----------



## charismafulltv (May 13, 2015)

Hey ladies,   I just felt there's bias in the higher end brands when it comes to WOC. Mac is a very good example. I no longer cared for their products anymore. I only get 1 or 2 products per collection. The company just ruined my enthusiasm for blogging. They send products to fair skinned girls (some of them can't even write!) And I seldom find them working with WOC. Then they release collections for woc (like rihanna) to be sort of relatable. I prefer supporting indie makeup companies because they cater to everyone. Some bloggers like vampy varnish are getting less and less products from Mac. Sorry for the rant, I just needed to vent.


----------



## Shars (May 13, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> I just felt there's bias in the higher end brands when it comes to WOC. Mac is a very good example. I no longer cared for their products anymore. I only get 1 or 2 products per collection. The company just ruined my enthusiasm for blogging. They send products to fair skinned girls (some of them can't even write!) And I seldom find them working with WOC. Then they release collections for woc (like rihanna) to be sort of relatable. I prefer supporting indie makeup companies because they cater to everyone. Some bloggers like vampy varnish are getting less and less products from Mac. Sorry for the rant, I just needed to vent.


  No C, no apologies necessary. We, the reading public, can see it! I'm glad (in a way) that it happened, as I have happily moved on and explored other brands. I do agree with the bias for HE brands. Some of them don't even carry our shades in foundations but that doesn't mean we won't enjoy other colour cosmetics like lipsticks, blush, etc.


----------



## charismafulltv (May 13, 2015)

Shars said:


> No C, no apologies necessary. We, the reading public, can see it! I'm glad (in a way) that it happened, as I have happily moved on and explored other brands. I do agree with the bias for HE brands. Some of them don't even carry our shades in foundations but that doesn't mean we won't enjoy other colour cosmetics like lipsticks, blush, etc.


 I mean blogging is not like writing for the New York Times but at least learn proper spelling and grammar. English is my second language but I strive to learn it. There are also tools available to help you. I just can't take it sometimes. Lol.


----------



## smileyt06 (May 13, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I think there are some ladies here that are just as capable. Someone just needs to start. I was considering doing a YT/blog for natural hair and makeup. However at this point in my life I don't have the time. I'm thinking of enlisting my sister. She is just as much of a beauty junkie as I am.


  I really want to try to put us on the map but same with me the time and I will admit I am lazy lol. But starting soon I am going to give it a try


----------



## Ajigglin (May 13, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Hey ladies,   I just felt there's bias in the higher end brands when it comes to WOC. Mac is a very good example. I no longer cared for their products anymore. I only get 1 or 2 products per collection. The company just ruined my enthusiasm for blogging. They send products to fair skinned girls (some of them can't even write!) And I seldom find them working with WOC. Then they release collections for woc (like rihanna) to be sort of relatable. I prefer supporting indie makeup companies because they cater to everyone. Some bloggers like vampy varnish are getting less and less products from Mac. Sorry for the rant, I just needed to vent.


  Oh, this is not a rant. It's also very clear that these brands ignore WOC makeup bloggers, because they are out there. I love Temptalia, but sometimes I don't want to do the mental gymnastics necessary to figure out what would work for me. It would be nice if the respect was given, but when in history has that happened? I don't blame you for going the indie route. I'm just selfishly hoping for the compendium of swatches that T has for the brown girls.


----------



## Shars (May 13, 2015)

Ajigglin said:


> Oh, this is not a rant. It's also very clear that these brands ignore WOC makeup bloggers, because they are out there. I love Temptalia, but *sometimes I don't want to do the mental gymnastics necessary to figure out what would work for me.* It would be nice if the respect was given, but when in history has that happened? I don't blame you for going the indie route. I'm just selfishly hoping for the compendium of swatches that T has for the brown girls.









 And since a lot of the bloggers are not makeup artists or have experience doing makeup for anyone but their 3 (non-brown) friends, their whole "I'm not sure if this will show up on darker skin" doesn't cut it for me - You don't know my life! lol. I've bought plenty things that I didn't think would be flattering on me but are. I do appreciate that some of them do try to include us but it's not the same.


----------



## Shars (May 13, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> I mean blogging is not like writing for the New York Times but at least learn proper spelling and grammar. English is my second language but I strive to learn it. There are also tools available to help you. I just can't take it sometimes. Lol.


  I agree!! Some of them aren't interested. They just want free products and popularity. We all have that one friend that is a grammar nazi. Let them proof-read your posts if they are willing.


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 13, 2015)

Shars said:


> I agree!! Some of them aren't interested. They just want free products and popularity. We all have that one friend that is a grammar nazi. Let them proof-read your posts if they are willing.


  :werd:


----------



## charismafulltv (May 13, 2015)

Ajigglin said:


> Oh, this is not a rant. It's also very clear that these brands ignore WOC makeup bloggers, because they are out there. I love Temptalia, but sometimes I don't want to do the mental gymnastics necessary to figure out what would work for me. It would be nice if the respect was given, but when in history has that happened? I don't blame you for going the indie route. I'm just selfishly hoping for the compendium of swatches that T has for the brown girls.


  Agreed. Sometimes they give unsolicited advice that this shade works on Brown skin or this shade makes you ashy like they know our skin. It's very tricky to work with women of color. Because each of us absorbs and projects colors differently.   





Shars said:


> I agree!! Some of them aren't interested. They just want free products and popularity. We all have that one friend that is a grammar nazi. Let them proof-read your posts if they are willing.


 The popularity and getting free products mentality sucks. Write proper English. If you are uncomfortable with the language, just don't use it and have Google translate do its magic. If you've wanted to broaden your readership, learn the language or take basic English classes. English is dead! LOL


----------



## sagehen (May 14, 2015)

Why have I slept so long on Lorac eyeshadows? I bought a couple palettes last year and did not give them enough time to really decide if I liked them. I bought the Dazzling Dozen 2 collection a few days ago on a whim because I had a coupon. These are some good shadows, buttery, not too powdery, easy to blend but don't get muddy, good pigment - where have I been? Now I get the hype surrounding the Pro Palettes.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 19, 2015)

Have you all seen the most recent post from TS&BD?? 





  Sorry that type is so small. You can read the full post here:
  http://www.thestyleandbeautydoctor.com/2015/05/summer-foundations-for-dark-skin/#more-82904

  But it's like she's been reading our thread, lol! Are you lurking around here Danielle? We love you Danielle, lol.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 19, 2015)

Another random thought: Why is that Beauty Blender Surface Pro $40?? It's a glorified artist mixing palette. I got a pack of 6 for $2 at Michaels...


----------



## sagehen (May 24, 2015)

Someone please tell me NOT to run out to Sephora in a fit of boredom and buy the Laura Mercier Artist Palette, becuase I just want it for the shade Kir Royale. I should stay home and wash brushes. I really should.


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 25, 2015)

sagehen said:


> Someone please tell me NOT to run out to Sephora in a fit of boredom and buy the Laura Mercier Artist Palette, becuase I just want it for the shade Kir Royale. I should stay home and wash brushes. I really should.


  I wont tell you that. 




  I will tell you that African Violet, Bamboo and Violet Ink are also beautiful


----------



## sagehen (May 25, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I wont tell you that.  oke:  I will tell you that African Violet, Bamboo and Violet Ink are also beautiful


 OMG African Violet is also calling me. Maybe I will order online to get the free sample of the Algenist Bi-Phase Peel... The stick is poking me!


----------



## lexxxking (May 27, 2015)

Why do com





sagehen said:


> LOL I am thinking the same thing, about not buying any more CoverFX base shades until they can 1) manage to get them all in stores and 2) increase their G shade range. ***whispers*** so do I. I was Magenta like a mofo a few days ago. I cannot wait until MAC brings the powder blush extension into stores. I hear there are more colors that are WOC friendly. I want at least 3, even though my blush drawer is more than full.


   Yes omg can't wait for the blush extention line because Cinderella and wash and dry were not too brown girl friendly as usual with all the Mac limited edition lines


----------



## Shars (May 29, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I wont tell you that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I'm with Dilli, Sage! I've lusted after that palette for so long! It will be mine!


----------



## Jill1228 (May 29, 2015)

> *I wish some woc would use a lip liner with nude lipsticks. No one should think a powdered donut mouth looks good.*a lip liner with nude lipsticks. No one should think a powdered donut mouth looks good.  2. Why do so many cosmetic companies create foundation for woc either too red or too yellow? Where are the neutral shades?  That's all I got for now!


  Yaasss! The Tyrone look ain't happening. I had never worn nude lipsticks until a MUA showed me Velvet Teddy with a lipliner. I finally started buying more nudes


----------



## Jill1228 (May 29, 2015)

sagehen said:


> So true... I want a dark-skinned WOC blog that consistent so badly.


  I like TheyCallMeMo from YouTube   





Shars said:


> I agree!! Some of them aren't interested. They just want free products and popularity. We all have that one friend that is a grammar nazi. Let them proof-read your posts if they are willing.


 Grammar nazi checking in


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 29, 2015)

I like her videos too.


----------



## Shars (May 30, 2015)

Jill1228 said:


> Grammar nazi checking in


  I like Mo too! And Crystalis007!


----------



## sagehen (May 30, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I wont tell you that.  oke:  I will tell you that African Violet, Bamboo and Violet Ink are also beautiful


  I may have bought the palette to get the VIB Trio with the Armani products...


----------



## Shars (Jun 3, 2015)

sagehen said:


> I may have bought the palette to get the VIB Trio with the Armani products...


  !!! You have to tell me if the Armani trio is worth it... although it seems to have disappeared now. I was thinking about getting it at the time.


----------



## sagehen (Jun 3, 2015)

Shars said:


> !!! You have to tell me if the Armani trio is worth it... although it seems to have disappeared now. I was thinking about getting it at the time.


 Got this today and cannot wait to try. This is the first gift of Armani that had no color products in "beige" or something I can't use. This weekend I am going to fry it all. I am especially excited to try the lip stain. That red screams "rich".


----------



## Shars (Jun 3, 2015)

sagehen said:


> Got this today and cannot wait to try. This is the first gift of Armani that had no color products in "beige" or something I can't use. This weekend I am going to fry it all. I am especially excited to try the lip stain. That red screams "rich".


  I know when I saw that red lipstick I was like "Yassssss!!"


----------



## YLQ (Jun 16, 2015)

How long does it take to build a CVS? That big red "Coming Soon" sign been lying for bout 4-5 months.


----------



## sagehen (Jun 24, 2015)

So, would it be wrong for me to buy the new Buxom eye palette in May Contain Nudity, just for the name? It looks like countless other warm neutral palettes I already have but people are saying good things about the formula of these shadows...


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 24, 2015)

sagehen said:


> So, would it be wrong for me to buy the new Buxom eye palette in May Contain Nudity, just for the name? It looks like countless other warm neutral palettes I already have but people are saying good things about the formula of these shadows...


  I made a custom one I would say they are close to UD, MUFE quality. Soft, pigment and easy to blend. If you were to pick it up you would hear no complaints from me.


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Jul 11, 2015)

http://www.thestyleandbeautydoctor....-even-more-conscious-of-the-brands-i-support/   Thought I'd share....Danielle makes some great points.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 11, 2015)

MzBrownBeauty said:


> Thought I'd share....Danielle makes some great points.


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Jul 11, 2015)

LOL....that would be cool! I love her blog!


----------



## Ajigglin (Jul 12, 2015)

MzBrownBeauty said:


> http://www.thestyleandbeautydoctor....-even-more-conscious-of-the-brands-i-support/   Thought I'd share....Danielle makes some great points.


  Danielle is the best. End of story.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jul 16, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I wont tell you that.  oke:  I will tell you that African Violet, Bamboo and Violet Ink are also beautiful


lol... now I'm going to go look  at it... Cosigning everytbing. . I had a blog that never really jumped off and I still take my oicsbof n products. Lol I actually won't buy from a brand if their foundation doesn't have an extensive shade range....


----------



## sagehen (Jul 20, 2015)

Example of what I mean about a blogger doing research: if a brand offers 5 shades of a product, don't tell us there were only 3 shades of the collection just because they only sent you 3. Not cool.  I can find that out with a quick trip to the company's website, which renders you of no help to me me, and of no use. It makes me mistrust any review after that. I had a similar situation with a blogger ranting about lack of colors available in a foundation, based n the fact that the store she went to only sold certain shades. Again, visit the website and find out! One of those darker shades she lamented was nonexistent was my HG shade. Glad I did not depend on her. This is in the WOC random thoughts because I think when this happens it is even more of a detriment to us (especially when it comes to base products). Sometimes when we have been reading a blog for a long time we tend to trust that their information is complete. Luckily for us on Specktra, there are people who do their research and/or people willing to gently correct us if wrong.


----------



## pinkcrush (Jul 20, 2015)

sagehen said:


> Example of what I mean about a blogger doing research: if a brand offers 5 shades of a product, don't tell us there were only 3 shades of the collection just because they only sent you 3. Not cool.  I can find that out with a quick trip to the company's website, which renders you of no help to me me, and of no use. It makes me mistrust any review after that. I had a similar situation with a blogger ranting about lack of colors available in a foundation, based n the fact that the store she went to only sold certain shades. Again, visit the website and find out! One of those darker shades she lamented was nonexistent was my HG shade. Glad I did not depend on her. This is in the WOC random thoughts because I think when this happens it is even more of a detriment to us (especially when it comes to base products). Sometimes when we have been reading a blog for a long time we tend to trust that their information is complete. Luckily for us on Specktra, there are people who do their research and/or people willing to gently correct us if wrong.


 I use blogs as a starter point, things look and wear different on lighter complexions and also different textured complexions. For example I use Temptalia for reference on new products  and do my own research in store for items that interest me... I have passed on limited edition shades because her swatches were off or her swatches looked patchy (when a lip primer or liner coulda helped solve the issue). She also has given negative thoughts on products working for darker complexions that have been HG for me... She is a different skin tone and things simply look different on her. She is greatly helpful but from there I learned to play in store before deciding. Makeup for me is all about experimenting and being creative


----------



## Shars (Jul 20, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> I use blogs as a starter point, things look and wear different on lighter complexions and also different textured complexions. For example I use Temptalia for reference on new products and do my own research in store for items that interest me... I have passed on limited edition shades because her swatches were off or her swatches looked patchy (when a lip primer or liner coulda helped solve the issue). She also has given negative thoughts on products working for darker complexions that have been HG for me... She is a different skin tone and things simply look different on her. She is greatly helpful but from there I learned to play in store before deciding. Makeup for me is all about experimenting and being creative


----------



## sagehen (Jul 20, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> * I use blogs as a starter point,* things look and wear different on lighter complexions and also different textured complexions. For example I use Temptalia for reference on new products  and do my own research in store for items that interest me... I have passed on limited edition shades because her swatches were off or her swatches looked patchy (when a lip primer or liner coulda helped solve the issue). She also has given negative thoughts on products working for darker complexions that have been HG for me... She is a different skin tone and things simply look different on her. She is greatly helpful but from there I learned to play in store before deciding. Makeup for me is all about experimenting and being creative


----------



## pinkcrush (Jul 20, 2015)

Shars said:


> Yup! Then there's the whole, we're the same shade, but our lip pigmentation is different. I've been able to test it for a while now and have weeded out the bloggers whose lip pigmentation differ to mine. I can rely on them from skin swatches (because we're the same shade) but will only rely on swatches for the ones where I know the lipstick will pull the same undertone as me. For example, I've seen so many WOC with MAC's Flat Out Fabulous but it doesn't look the same on everyone. If it pulls a magenta shade on someone then I know we have the same kind of lip pigmentation! It's such a science haha.


 I was gonna mention FOF looking different on everyone! I've seen it look hot pink, magenta, damn near like Heroine even lol... On me she's a deep fuschia with a greyed cast... Many WOC swear by her but for me she's just ok


----------



## pinkcrush (Jul 20, 2015)

sagehen said:


> @ the bolded, me too. I just think that's what we should do. If the product intrigues me, I may do further research and I guess one just can't depend on even a well-known blog to have all the detail, all of the time. I mean, nobody's perfect, but I want to read something that I could not refute the facts with just a few keystrokes. I sort of want blogs to do that footwork for me. Am I making any sense?


 No I definitely feel u but playing is half the fun for me! We also all have different preferences, prime example Many WOC didn't like Champagne Pop because of its lack of peach tones but I loved it... Since no blog addressed the issue I found my own dupe with more pigmentation and posted a comparison swatch to help other WOC.  We have to help each other and I feel like Specktra is an excellent forum to do so


----------



## Shars (Jul 20, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> I was gonna mention FOF looking different on everyone! I've seen it look hot pink, magenta, damn near like Heroine even lol... On me she's a deep fuschia with a greyed cast... Many WOC swear by her but for me she's just ok


  *gasp* lol. That's probably my favourite lipstick. The retro matte finish has a lot to do with it too. What's your favourite in that shade range? I know everybody raved about Girl About Town but she's the one that I feel is just okay. Again, the formula might have a lot to do with it - I'm not a huge fan of amplified finishes.


----------



## dgeorge29 (Jul 20, 2015)

Question ladies....is Fashion Revival close to D for Danger? Ttying to decide. Not like I need another lipstick.....


----------



## pinkcrush (Jul 20, 2015)

dgeorge29 said:


> Question ladies....is Fashion Revival close to D for Danger? Ttying to decide. Not like I need another lipstick.....


 Fashion Revival is Rebels sister!


----------



## pinkcrush (Jul 20, 2015)

Shars said:


> *gasp* lol. That's probably my favourite lipstick. The retro matte finish has a lot to do with it too. What's your favourite in that shade range? I know everybody raved about Girl About Town but she's the one that I feel is just okay. Again, the formula might have a lot to do with it - I'm not a huge fan of amplified finishes.


  In that MAC range I like Pink Pigeon and Quick Sizzle... I also like Nars Schiap and Sephora Hot Bikini... For summer brights I like All Fired Up, Relentlessly Red, Ablaze and Tropic Tonic... Any views on purples???


----------



## dgeorge29 (Jul 20, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> Fashion Revival is Rebels sister!


  Is Heaux a close cousin then?


----------



## pinkcrush (Jul 20, 2015)

dgeorge29 said:


> Is Heaux a close cousin then?


 No but Heaux  and DFD r sisters


----------



## Shars (Jul 20, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> In that MAC range I like Pink Pigeon and Quick Sizzle... I also like Nars Schiap and Sephora Hot Bikini... For summer brights I like All Fired Up, Relentlessly Red, Ablaze and Tropic Tonic... Any views on purples???


  Oh those are straight up pinks lol. I love AFU, RR and Pink Pigeon. I still have to pick up Tropic Tonic but I just got Margherita from the GV collection so I don't know if I'll bother! NARS' Schiap is on my "Buy" list, too.


----------



## pinkcrush (Jul 20, 2015)

Shars said:


> Oh those are straight up pinks lol. I love AFU, RR and Pink Pigeon. I still have to pick up Tropic Tonic but I just got Margherita from the GV collection so I don't know if I'll bother! NARS' Schiap is on my "Buy" list, too.


 Hot Bikini is a purple-pink and gorgeous! I also like Nars Angela and Michiyo but have been too cheap to buy Michiyo lol  If u have Margie u can skip TT


----------



## Shars (Jul 21, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> Hot Bikini is a purple-pink and gorgeous! I also like Nars Angela and Michiyo but have been too cheap to buy Michiyo lol  If u have Margie u can skip TT


  Angela and Michiyo are on my must have list. I'm waiting for the next 20% off sale with hopefully good ebates before I get them. I like the Audacious lippies but man are they expensive! I will most likely skip TT unless I can find it in a CCO sometime.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 22, 2015)

I know someone is going to consider this blasphemous, but I'm putting Violetta and Show Orchid in my B2M bag. I love the colors but I'm no longer fond of the finish. I'd rather use them to get something I really want. There are other companies,even MAC that makes those colors in a finish that I like more. I still haven't properly moved in to my new place but when I do there will be a major makeup purge. There is too much out there I want and I already have so much.


----------



## Lipstickjunkii (Jul 22, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I know someone is going to consider this blasphemous, but I'm putting Violetta and Show Orchid in my B2M bag. I love the colors but I'm no longer fond of the finish. I'd rather use them to get something I really want. There are other companies and ever MAC that makes those colors in a finish that I like more. I still haven't properly moved in to my new place but when I do there will be a major makeup purge. There is too much out there I want and I already have so much.


Not blasphemous at all. I gifted Violetta to my friend. Sooo any more interesting purples replaced the allure.


----------



## pinkcrush (Jul 22, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I know someone is going to consider this blasphemous, but I'm putting Violetta and Show Orchid in my B2M bag. I love the colors but I'm no longer fond of the finish. I'd rather use them to get something I really want. There are other companies and ever MAC that makes those colors in a finish that I like more. I still haven't properly moved in to my new place but when I do there will be a major makeup purge. There is too much out there I want and I already have so much.


 Chil' I feel u I JUST wore Violetta a few months ago after having it for over a year... It wasn't as bad as I thought, I was trying to be adventurous lol... Show Orchid, eh it's pretty enough but I have a cheap NYC one that never even gets worn so don't feel bad girl


----------



## Shars (Jul 22, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> Chil' I feel u I JUST wore Violetta a few months ago after having it for over a year... It wasn't as bad as I thought, I was trying to be adventurous lol... Show Orchid, eh it's pretty enough but I have a cheap NYC one that never even gets worn so don't feel bad girl


  Did you get KVD Bow & Arrow too? I've seen some people say it's a great WOC nude.


----------



## sagehen (Jul 22, 2015)

Shars said:


> Did you get KVD Bow & Arrow too? I've seen some people say it's a great WOC nude.


  I can attest to this. Wore it Saturday with Chestnut lip liner to give it depth. Like it a lot.


----------



## Shars (Jul 22, 2015)

sagehen said:


> I can attest to this. Wore it Saturday with Chestnut lip liner to give it depth. Like it a lot.


  Nice! I'm going to look into it!


----------



## pinkcrush (Jul 22, 2015)

Shars said:


> Did you get KVD Bow & Arrow too? I've seen some people say it's a great WOC nude.


 No I didn't but it looks soft and pretty. I picked up Damned and Ayesha. I returned Ayesha because I have sooo many similar colors, it was pointless to keep her when I have Ri Ri Boy and rarely use it and haven't even touched MLM...


----------



## cupcake28 (Jul 22, 2015)

sagehen said:


> I can attest to this. Wore it Saturday with Chestnut lip liner to give it depth. Like it a lot.


  That's how I wear Lolita and it looks link a pinker version of Stone.  It's really pretty too!  Now I want Bow & Arrow, lol.  I kept adding it and deleting it from my cart.


----------



## Shars (Jul 22, 2015)

cupcake28 said:


> That's how I wear Lolita and it looks link a pinker version of Stone.  It's really pretty too!  Now I want Bow & Arrow, lol.  I kept adding it and deleting it from my cart.


  Which version of Lolita do you have? I want the dark brown-toned one everyone hates lol.


----------



## cupcake28 (Jul 22, 2015)

Shars said:


> Which version of Lolita do you have? I want the dark brown-toned one everyone hates lol.


  LOL, I like it too.  I have the current one (3rd batch), but mine looks darker than the pic.  When I pair it with chestnut, it definitely gives off that matte mauve 90's vibe.  I love it!


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Jul 22, 2015)

Hi Ladies,  When will someone come out with a purple highlight powder for berry and plum blushes?   When will someone come out with a true red/auburn eyebrow wax/gel?  That's all I have right now . Lol! Gotta go revive my neglected blog.   One more! Why don't WOC brands send more of their products to WOC blogs to review? ABH cosmetics is making a killing sending products to whomever is generating a buzz


----------



## Ajigglin (Jul 22, 2015)

Shars said:


> Which version of Lolita do you have? I want the dark brown-toned one everyone hates lol.


  Me too!


----------



## pinkcrush (Jul 22, 2015)

PrettyGirlDoc said:


> Hi Ladies,  When will someone come out with a purple highlight powder for berry and plum blushes?   When will someone come out with a true red/auburn eyebrow wax/gel?  That's all I have right now . Lol! Gotta go revive my neglected blog.   One more! Why don't WOC brands send more of their products to WOC blogs to review? ABH cosmetics is making a killing sending products to whomever is generating a buzz


 MAC Full of Joy and Black Radiance Baked Blush in Plum Sorbet make excellent blush toppers or highlighters with/for plum/berry/purple blushes for WOC


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Jul 22, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> MAC Full of Joy and Black Radiance Baked Blush in Plum Sorbet make excellent blush toppers or highlighters with/for plum/berry/purple blushes for WOC


 I will check it out!


----------



## sagehen (Aug 4, 2015)

I WILL wear blush tomorrow, I WILL wear blush tomorrow!


----------



## Yazmin (Aug 4, 2015)

I recently signed up for a blogging course as I've been contemplating starting a beauty blog. Fortunately, I can start it when convenient and go at my own pace. Once things at work streamline a bit, I'm going to start the course.


----------



## Prettypackages (Aug 23, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> I recently signed up for a blogging course as I've been contemplating starting a beauty blog. Fortunately, I can start it when convenient and go at my own pace. Once things at work streamline a bit, I'm going to start the course.


  Awesome,  my blog has been defunct for 5 years LOL.   Who is the course through?


----------



## Jayjayy (Aug 24, 2015)

Shars said:


> Which version of Lolita do you have? I want the dark brown-toned one everyone hates lol.


  :lol: that's the one I have and it's amazing!! When people were originally raving about Lolita I kept trying it on and hating it. Then I randomly tried it again and suddenly it was this beautiful pinky brown, non-ashy looking lippie! I didn't want to say anything because it seems like a very sensitive subject around these parts lol.


----------



## Jayjayy (Aug 24, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I know someone is going to consider this blasphemous, but I'm putting Violetta and Show Orchid in my B2M bag. I love the colors but I'm no longer fond of the finish. I'd rather use them to get something I really want. There are other companies,even MAC that makes those colors in a finish that I like more. I still haven't properly moved in to my new place but when I do there will be a major makeup purge. There is too much out there I want and I already have so much.


  I bought Show Orchid when it was still pro, stared at it for a year in my collection without wearing it outside, and finally B2M it. The old me would've thrown that bad boy on sans liner on a Tuesday and went right to work (and I work in what should be a fairly serious environment lol). The more refined me just couldn't pull it off enough to keep it.


----------



## Shars (Aug 24, 2015)

Jayjayy said:


> that's the one I have and it's amazing!! When people were originally raving about Lolita I kept trying it on and hating it. Then I randomly tried it again and suddenly it was this beautiful pinky brown, non-ashy looking lippie! *I didn't want to say anything because it seems like a very sensitive subject around these parts lol.*


  Haha, I can imagine. This will be one thread where you'll be safe on that count!


----------



## Yazmin (Aug 24, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> Yazmin said:
> 
> 
> > I recently signed up for a blogging course as I've been contemplating starting a beauty blog. Fortunately, I can start it when convenient and go at my own pace. Once things at work streamline a bit, I'm going to start the course.
> ...


   The course *is offered by Christine Gilbert from Almost Fearless. I've been following her blog for years. She typically teaches hands-on blogging courses, but timing, location and pricing never worked out for me. So when the online course came up, I jumped on it to get some insight as to whether I want to pursue it.


----------



## sagehen (Sep 10, 2015)

Someone here prodded me to buy the Laura Mercier Artist Palette from Sephora when they brought it back. I won't name names but she knows who she is...well, I bought it and I am so glad I did. I have been wearing it in different iterations all week. I like these shadows. A lot. Blendable pigmented, not too powdery...very nice.


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 10, 2015)

^^^^LOL  you're hilarious.  I kept looking at that palette and avoiding it.


----------



## sagehen (Sep 14, 2015)

I wonder what lipstick that is that Sky (sp?) is always wearing on Black Ink? I am mad at her for always trying to solve ish by fighting.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 14, 2015)

sagehen said:


> Someone here prodded me to buy the Laura Mercier Artist Palette from Sephora when they brought it back. I won't name names but she knows who she is...well, I bought it and I am so glad I did. I have been wearing it in different iterations all week. I like these shadows. A lot. Blendable pigmented, not too powdery...very nice.


  :supacool:


----------



## sagehen (Sep 15, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> :supacool:


  This is forcible enabling at it's finest. And unapologetic too lol. BTW your pic in the liquid lipstick thread is making me glad I hunted down Milani Romance. I missed out on Frankenfurter.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 15, 2015)

sagehen said:


> This is forcible enabling at it's finest. And unapologetic too lol. BTW your pic in the liquid lipstick thread is making me glad I hunted down Milani Romance. I missed out on Frankenfurter.


   That finger emoji was a mistake. Lol   And yes you need tha lipstick


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 16, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> And yes you need tha lipstick


  whaaaaaat? Milani liquid lipsticks?  I knew I was missing out when the women on the facebook makeup boards were running to get these Milani lipsticks.  I didn't realize they were liquid lipsticks.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 16, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> whaaaaaat? Milani liquid lipsticks?  I knew I was missing out when the women on the facebook makeup boards were running to get these Milani lipsticks.  I didn't realize they were liquid lipsticks.


  i just happened to wander into a Walgreens and grabbed three of them. I had no idea that they were going to be as good as they are. Milani really needs to make these perm. My sister is slowly stalking every Walgreen's and CVS in the greater Atlanta area for Romance. Its sold out on the Milani website.


----------



## lolabunny (Sep 16, 2015)

I need to go in and grab some of those miliani colors,


----------



## sagehen (Sep 16, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> That finger emoji was a mistake. Lol   And yes you need tha lipstick


  I happened on a display in a store near work and got the darker shades. I suddenly have in mind that I need Adore but that seems to have been the first one to go. I see it is online. Trying to decide if I need another nude liquid lipstick especially when I KNOW I am backing up KvD Bow n Arrow when it comes back in stock. Plus I have yet to dip my toe into Jeffree Star (sp?). Every time I go onto the site one shade I want is unavailable.  I am dying of excitement about the new CoverFx shade extensions. Up to G110 in the mineral foundations?!? When will this extend to the liquid or cream formulations?!? eta: OMG I see it in the liquid! And the cream! Finally! I am dying! Positively DYING! Do you hear me! Am I G90 or 100? I dunno!


----------



## Lipstickjunkii (Sep 17, 2015)

I need a backup of Milani's beloved. It's such a beautiful shade.
  I also love love Romance. Definitely a very standout red.

  Speaking of standout reds, Colouredraine Cherry Blossom is absolutely it for me.


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 17, 2015)

sagehen said:


> eta: OMG I see it in the liquid! And the cream! Finally! I am dying! Positively DYING! Do you hear me! Am I G90 or 100? I dunno!


  I need to go take a look.


----------



## pinkcrush (Sep 17, 2015)

Lipstickjunkii said:


> I need a backup of Milani's beloved. It's such a beautiful shade. I also love love Romance. Definitely a very standout red.  Speaking of standout reds, Colouredraine Cherry Blossom is absolutely it for me.


 I passed on Beloved and I regretted it as soon as I was being cashed out and didn't see it in my haul of lip cremes and the line of about 10 people behind me lol


----------



## Lipstickjunkii (Sep 18, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> I passed on Beloved and I regretted it as soon as I was being cashed out and didn't see it in my haul of lip cremes and the line of about 10 people behind me lol


----------



## pinkcrush (Sep 18, 2015)

Lipstickjunkii said:


> IKR! I saw 2 on the display and regret not getting both. I think Colourpop Bumble is supposed to be a dupe but the Milani formula is so much more comfortable.


 The Milani formula is super comfortable even if u have dry lips like mine! Beloved will BE mine haha!


----------



## sagehen (Sep 28, 2015)

1. Has anyone tried out the new shade extensions in CoverFx foundations? 2. Anyone here tried the new-ish Buxom shadows from Sephora? I wonder...might Filthy Rich be a decent substitute for my beloved Shag? I have hit pan on my last backup and am getting a little antsy.


----------



## pinkcrush (Sep 28, 2015)

Just a heads up ladies MAC Film Noir is another of those multi-use products that we love! I use it to deeply contour, as an eye shadow and to fill in my brows... I was previously using Embark for all purposes (which I still love) and before that Blunt to contour with... FN bridges the gap between Blunt's subtlety and Embarks super-pigmented color payoff with a rich brown shade with chestnut tones. FN is super pigmented as well so a tad bit goes a long way FYI


----------



## sss215 (Sep 29, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I know someone is going to consider this blasphemous, but I'm putting Violetta and Show Orchid in my B2M bag. I love the colors but I'm no longer fond of the finish. I'd rather use them to get something I really want. There are other companies,even MAC that makes those colors in a finish that I like more. I still haven't properly moved in to my new place but when I do there will be a major makeup purge. There is too much out there I want and I already have so much.


  I thought it was just me. Violetta was so great when ignite it, bututjust fell flat. I mixed it with Sin for a while, but outgrew that one too and gave it away. I may put Violetta in the B2M bag too. it's just wack.


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 29, 2015)

LOL at just wack.   It's funny how our taste change and how the hot it color then, is  no longer on our radar.   I think that's why I had to stop backing up products.  I have a bunch of depotted shadows that I no longer want.  I wish I could have a garage sale.  LOL


----------



## Jayjayy (Sep 29, 2015)

Can MAC make a collection where a WOC is the center...I mean damn. I'm happy for other people getting their shine on, but it would be nice if they came out with a collection filled with products that show up on medium-deep skin tones. You'd think with the popularity of How to Get Away with Murder, Sleepy Hollow (OMG I am obsessed witih SH) and Scandal they'd take advantage of it. People crave diversity.

  Whew I feel better...so happy I found Specktra becaude nobody in my everyday life understands lol


----------



## sagehen (Sep 29, 2015)

Anyone, anyone...question: is there another e/s out there similar to what MAC Black Gold was? It was just a dark matte black with gold flecks, but it seemed like a "warm" black, KWIM?


----------



## sss215 (Sep 29, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> LOL at just wack.   It's funny how our taste change and how the hot it color then, is  no longer on our radar.   I think that's why I had to stop backing up products.  I have a bunch of depotted shadows that I no longer want.  I wish I could have a garage sale.  LOL


  so true. I got Violetta over 5 years ago and I tried to work with it. it's gorgeous with nightmoth or current but that sheen on it is


----------



## sss215 (Sep 29, 2015)

sagehen said:


> Anyone, anyone...question: is there another e/s out there similar to what MAC Black Gold was? It was just a dark matte black with gold flecks, but it seemed like a "warm" black, KWIM?


  maybe MUFE ME624 Black Gold. it's a very deep dark brown with gold shimmer.  not exactly black, but gorgeous color that can appear dark in many looks you would use black.


----------



## sagehen (Sep 29, 2015)

sss215 said:


> maybe MUFE ME624 Black Gold. it's a very deep dark brown with gold shimmer.  not exactly black, but gorgeous color that can appear dark in many looks you would use black.


  Thank you - I am off to check this out!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Sep 29, 2015)

I don't know what kind of crazy [bad] luck I have with MUA/Sales Associates but my goodness... today at INGLOT I had this oddly aggressive, domineering SA go on and on about how she doesn't like colors, insinuating that black women (she was also black) shouldn't wear pastels, telling me that it's fall so why am I purchasing pastels, picking up shades that I clearly wasn't interested in. I was there to complete a bright pastel palette (it's like a brown-lady friendly version of pastels, a little deeper and more vibrant that traditional pastels but not jewel tones or flat out brights either) and she kept showing me everything but, not that I was asking for help, I was just swatching on my own. I laughed and awkwardly tried to engage with her because she wasn't going anywhere and I was more intrigued and perplexed than annoyed. I seriously couldn't figure out what her deal was. She even went as far as to pull out all of the eyeshadows she typically wears, telling me that these are also the same colors as the clothes in her closet. Then she went on a rant about how she is an artist, (she must have said "artist" 5 times; "See I am an _artist_ and we are particular... It's makeup _artistry_, we are _artists_..."). So you're an artist but you shun color, think pastels are only for pale ladies and think that makeup should conform to the typical seasonal colors. Sure, that sounds about right. She then lets me know that when _she_ shops for makeup she building "a look, a story, and by story I mean _color_ story" rather than just buying random colors. I was like okay... I know what a color story is but thank you and I'm actually a Masters of Fine Arts candidate, so I'm pretty familiar with what it means to be an artist, but thank you gal for reminding me because I damn near forgot. Then she tells me that she likes to look like she has great skin and that she blends five different foundations together (I mean is that necessary? Not that I'm judging, do you boo, do you) and would rather people compliment her on her skin rather than her makeup. Meanwhile I just continued to nod and smile and swatch. This most have gone on for over 15 minutes maybe 20. It was so surreal....


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 29, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> I don't know what kind of crazy [bad] luck I have with MUA/Sales Associates but my goodness... today at INGLOT I had this oddly aggressive, domineering SA go on and on about how she doesn't like colors, insinuating that black women (she was also black) shouldn't wear pastels, telling me that it's fall so why am I purchasing pastels, picking up shades that I clearly wasn't interested in. I was there to complete a bright pastel palette (it's like a brown-lady friendly version of pastels, a little deeper and more vibrant that traditional pastels but not jewel tones or flat out brights either) and she kept showing me everything but, not that I was asking for help, I was just swatching on my own. I laughed and awkwardly tried to engage with her because she wasn't going anywhere and I was more intrigued and perplexed than annoyed. I seriously couldn't figure out what her deal was. She even went as far as to pull out all of the eyeshadows she typically wears, telling me that these are also the same colors as the clothes in her closet. Then she went on a rant about how she is an artist, (she must have said "artist" 5 times; "See I am an _artist_ and we are particular... It's makeup _artistry_, we are _artists_..."). So you're an artist but you shun color, think pastels are only for pale ladies and think that makeup should conform to the typical seasonal colors. Sure, that sounds about right. She then lets me know that when _she_ shops for makeup she building "a look, a story, and by story I mean _color_ story" rather than just buying random colors. I was like okay... I know what a color story is but thank you and I'm actually a Masters of Fine Arts candidate, so I'm pretty familiar with what it means to be an artist, but thank you gal for reminding me because I damn near forgot. Then she tells me that she likes to look like she has great skin and that she blends five different foundations together (I mean is that necessary? Not that I'm judging, do you boo, do you) and would rather people compliment her on her skin rather than her makeup. Meanwhile I just continued to nod and smile and swatch. This most have gone on for over 15 minutes maybe 20. It was so surreal....


  that's wild. you are better than me. I was looking at shoes Monday and walked out of the store b/c the sales associate kept hovering.  I know you work on commission, and I wouldn't try on a bunch of shoes and waste your time, but you're doing too much.  I walked in and he was like hi can I help you. I said no, just looking.  Then he commented on every shoe I picked up, so i went to an opposite corner, he hovered, then I went to another corner, he was like is there anything you are looking for.  Yes, actually I was, but you've pissed me off, and I don't want to ask.  I just left. LOL   It was kind of intimidating. 

But, uh, yhou had me at pastel palette, that is brown lady friendly.  do share! LOL


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 29, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> I don't know what kind of crazy [bad] luck I have with MUA/Sales Associates but my goodness... today at INGLOT I had this oddly aggressive, domineering SA go on and on about how she doesn't like colors, insinuating that black women (she was also black) shouldn't wear pastels, telling me that it's fall so why am I purchasing pastels, picking up shades that I clearly wasn't interested in. I was there to complete a bright pastel palette (it's like a brown-lady friendly version of pastels, a little deeper and more vibrant that traditional pastels but not jewel tones or flat out brights either) and she kept showing me everything but, not that I was asking for help, I was just swatching on my own. I laughed and awkwardly tried to engage with her because she wasn't going anywhere and I was more intrigued and perplexed than annoyed. I seriously couldn't figure out what her deal was. She even went as far as to pull out all of the eyeshadows she typically wears, telling me that these are also the same colors as the clothes in her closet. Then she went on a rant about how she is an artist, (she must have said "artist" 5 times; "See I am an _artist_ and we are particular... It's makeup _artistry_, we are _artists_..."). So you're an artist but you shun color, think pastels are only for pale ladies and think that makeup should conform to the typical seasonal colors. Sure, that sounds about right. She then lets me know that when _she_ shops for makeup she building "a look, a story, and by story I mean _color_ story" rather than just buying random colors. I was like okay... I know what a color story is but thank you and I'm actually a Masters of Fine Arts candidate, so I'm pretty familiar with what it means to be an artist, but thank you gal for reminding me because I damn near forgot. Then she tells me that she likes to look like she has great skin and that she blends five different foundations together (I mean is that necessary? Not that I'm judging, do you boo, do you) and would rather people compliment her on her skin rather than her makeup. Meanwhile I just continued to nod and smile and swatch. This most have gone on for over 15 minutes maybe 20. It was so surreal....


    She wouldn't have lasted 2 minutes with me----I would have said you're in my personal space and that makes me very uncomfortable-----and I haven't had my meds 
   today.  For your own safety and well-being PLEASE WALK AWAY.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 29, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> that's wild. you are better than me. I was looking at shoes Monday and walked out of the store b/c the sales associate kept hovering.  I know you work on commission, and I wouldn't try on a bunch of shoes and waste your time, but you're doing too much.  I walked in and he was like hi can I help you. I said no, just looking.  Then he commented on every shoe I picked up, so i went to an opposite corner, he hovered, then I went to another corner, he was like is there anything you are looking for.  Yes, actually I was, but you've pissed me off, and I don't want to ask.  I just left. LOL   It was kind of intimidating.
> 
> But, uh, yhou had me at pastel palette, that is brown lady friendly.  do share! LOL


   This is why online shopping is more & more appealing!!!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Sep 29, 2015)

Here's a picture! There are some brighter shades in there as well. The bottom row are all shimmery iridescent shades.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Prettypackages said:


> that's wild. you are better than me. I was looking at shoes Monday and walked out of the store b/c the sales associate kept hovering.  I know you work on commission, and I wouldn't try on a bunch of shoes and waste your time, but you're doing too much.  I walked in and he was like hi can I help you. I said no, just looking.  Then he commented on every shoe I picked up, so i went to an opposite corner, he hovered, then I went to another corner, he was like is there anything you are looking for.  Yes, actually I was, but you've pissed me off, and I don't want to ask.  I just left. LOL   It was kind of intimidating.    But, uh, yhou had me at pastel palette, that is brown lady friendly.  do share! LOL


  It was crrraaaaazzzzyyy weird.   





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   She wouldn't have lasted 2 minutes with me----I would have said you're in my personal space and that makes me very uncomfortable-----and I haven't had my meds[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   today.  For your own safety and well-being [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]PLEASE WALK AWAY.[/COLOR]


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 29, 2015)

Jayjayy said:


> Can MAC make a collection where a WOC is the center...I mean damn. I'm happy for other people getting
> their shine on, but it would be nice if they came out with a collection filled with products that show up on medium-deep skin tones. You'd think with the popularity of How to Get Away with Murder, Sleepy Hollow (OMG I am obsessed witih SH) and Scandal they'd take advantage of it. People crave diversity.
> 
> Whew I feel better...so happy I found Specktra becaude nobody in my everyday life understands lol


  YES!  A brown girl collex featuring women like Viola, Kerry, and even some of the new Indian beauties I've seen in different shows (The one on he FBI show).   All on the deeper shade of brown.  This would be so wonderful.  I'm imagining highlighters, contour powders, beauty powders, amazing "nudes" for eyes and lips.  A variety of "nude" lip pencils (kinda like what Louboutin did)   Shade extensions to their foundations, you know more than just the red, dark brown, and orange, they currently have. Different shades of setting powders! like Ben Nye's.   Ads with beautiful, creamy, chocolate skin, brown skin, golden tones, and olive tones.  Oh it would be wonderful.  

   Something kinda like Mickey Contractor but more!  


  Oh and speaking of Viola, I HATED her Emmy makeup.  Also hated Shonda Rhimes makeup on Kimmel last week.   HATED.  We all know WOC can wear reds/oranges, but it has to be the right one.


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 29, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> It was crrraaaaazzzzyyy weird.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Sep 29, 2015)

I picked out the shades myself


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 29, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> I picked out the shades myself


  ohhh ok, I gotcha.  I misunderstood. I love it.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Sep 29, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> ohhh ok, I gotcha.  I misunderstood. I love it.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 30, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> It was crrraaaaazzzzyyy weird.


    That palette is gorgeous & fun!!


----------



## dgeorge29 (Sep 30, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> She wouldn't have lasted 2 minutes with me----I would have said you're in my personal space and that makes me very uncomfortable-----and I haven't had my meds
> today.  For your own safety and well-being PLEASE WALK AWAY.


  WE ARE ON THE SAME MEDS THEN!!!


----------



## Shars (Sep 30, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> She wouldn't have lasted 2 minutes with me----I would have said you're in my personal space and that makes me very uncomfortable-----and I haven't had my meds
> today.  For your own safety and well-being PLEASE WALK AWAY.


----------



## sagehen (Oct 1, 2015)

Is anyone buying the Laura Mercier Sleek and Chic palette? I want it but I am trying to decide how badly, since 3 of the shades are repeats from the Artist Palette that was recently re-released. African Violet is to LM palettes like Carbon seems to be for MAC palettes lol.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Oct 1, 2015)

Is it unrealistic to want a foundation to be perfect, like absolutely perfect?? Shade, wear, texture, coverage, everything. There are two foundations that I have and they are soooo close to perfect, they feel great on the skin, coverage is exactly what I want but when I stare at my face, really really stare I feel like there are small areas that lean too yellow. That could just be me being crazy. I'm sure that no one else would see it but me. And maybe it's my eyes playing tricks on me, or my interior lighting. Everything seems to either be too yellow or too red, just to varying degrees. If I had to choose I would prefer something to be too yellow rather that too red. It's easier to correct the yellow and I'm not sure how you would correct the red. I find that just a small dusting of MAC MSFN in Sun Power makes everything _*perfect*_ (that is seriously one of the BEST purchases that I have made in a very long time. Talk about a game changer...) but in a way that feels like cheating because I want it to be absolutely perfect on it's own.

  I do not believe in mixing foundations. I know a lot of people do it either because they want to or have to, and they look magical but it's just not for me. I'll mix in Cover FX Drops and/or a pump of Becca SSP but I am just not trying to be a foundation chemist. Le sigh. Maybe I am just being neurotic. That's my random thought for the day. Carry on.


----------



## sagehen (Oct 1, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> Is it unrealistic to want a foundation to be perfect, like absolutely perfect?? Shade, wear, texture, coverage, everything. There are two foundations that I have and they are soooo close to perfect, they feel great on the skin, coverage is exactly what I want but when I stare at my face, really really stare I feel like there are small areas that lean too yellow. That could just be me being crazy. I'm sure that no one else would see it but me. And maybe it's my eyes playing tricks on me, or my interior lighting. Everything seems to either be too yellow or too red, just to varying degrees. If I had to choose I would prefer something to be too yellow rather that too red. It's easier to correct the yellow and I'm not sure how you would correct the red. I find that just a small dusting of MAC MSFN in Sun Power makes everything _*perfect*_ (that is seriously one of the BEST purchases that I have made in a very long time. Talk about a game changer...) but in a way that feels like cheating because I want it to be absolutely perfect on it's own.  I do not believe in mixing foundations. I know a lot of people do it either because they want to or have to, and they look magical but it's just not for me. I'll mix in Cover FX Drops and/or a pump of Becca SSP but I am just not trying to be a foundation chemist. Le sigh. Maybe I am just being neurotic. That's my random thought for the day. Carry on.


  Not unrealistic. That is why I keep buying doggone foundation. I hope that the new CoverFX shade extensions might contain the perfect one for me and my search will be over FOREVER!  Playing devil's advocate here...Isn't mixing in CoverFx drops sorta like mixing foundations? I feel you but I mix all the time. I just got used to it.  I would also rather something be too yellow than too red. I use the same fix you do, but I just don't know how to recover from too red. No amount of yellow powder helps.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Oct 1, 2015)

I totally agree about fixing yellow and being unable to fix red.   I justify the Cover FX drops because of the versatility (I can get more coverage and in the summer I get a darker shade so that I don't have an extra bottle of foundation that takes twice as long to use) and it's easy because I'm just adding one drop rather than trying to get the ratio of two different foundations right every time. I might just see if my Custom Blend can be tweaked ever so slightly when this bottle is done because I've never loved a foundation the way I love Presciptives. It's just such a process because you are doing the matching remotely and you have to keep sending it back and tweaking. I guess I'll keep using my NARS Radiant Cream foundation and use the Sun Power with it because I'm so turned off of MAC foundations at this point that I'm hesitant to try Studio Tech and the Prolongwear compact.   





sagehen said:


> Not unrealistic. That is why I keep buying doggone foundation. I hope that the new CoverFX shade extensions might contain the perfect one for me and my search will be over FOREVER!  Playing devil's advocate here...Isn't mixing in CoverFx drops sorta like mixing foundations? I feel you but I mix all the time. I just got used to it.  I would also rather something be too yellow than too red. I use the same fix you do, but I just don't know how to recover from too red. No amount of yellow powder helps.


----------



## Jayjayy (Oct 1, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> Is it unrealistic to want a foundation to be perfect, like absolutely perfect?? Shade, wear, texture, coverage, everything. There are two foundations that I have and they are soooo close to perfect, they feel great on the skin, coverage is exactly what I want but when I stare at my face, really really stare I feel like there are small areas that lean too yellow. That could just be me being crazy. I'm sure that no one else would see it but me. And maybe it's my eyes playing tricks on me, or my interior lighting. Everything seems to either be too yellow or too red, just to varying degrees. If I had to choose I would prefer something to be too yellow rather that too red. It's easier to correct the yellow and I'm not sure how you would correct the red. I find that just a small dusting of MAC MSFN in Sun Power makes everything _*perfect*_ (that is seriously one of the BEST purchases that I have made in a very long time. Talk about a game changer...) but in a way that feels like cheating because I want it to be absolutely perfect on it's own.
> 
> I do not believe in mixing foundations. I know a lot of people do it either because they want to or have to, and they look magical but it's just not for me. I'll mix in Cover FX Drops and/or a pump of Becca SSP but I am just not trying to be a foundation chemist. Le sigh. Maybe I am just being neurotic. That's my random thought for the day. Carry on.


Definitely not unrealistic. I think more brands should make an honest attempt to come _close _to matching the variations in AA skin tones. Mixing foundations is a huge pain the ass...if I have 2 on hand that complement each other than fine, but to buy 2 different shades solely for the purpose of mixing isn't something I can get on board with. Especially when they're in the $30-50 price range.


----------



## Ajigglin (Oct 1, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> Is it unrealistic to want a foundation to be perfect, like absolutely perfect?? Shade, wear, texture, coverage, everything. There are two foundations that I have and they are soooo close to perfect, they feel great on the skin, coverage is exactly what I want but when I stare at my face, really really stare I feel like there are small areas that lean too yellow. That could just be me being crazy. I'm sure that no one else would see it but me. And maybe it's my eyes playing tricks on me, or my interior lighting. Everything seems to either be too yellow or too red, just to varying degrees. If I had to choose I would prefer something to be too yellow rather that too red. It's easier to correct the yellow and I'm not sure how you would correct the red. I find that just a small dusting of MAC MSFN in Sun Power makes everything _*perfect*_ (that is seriously one of the BEST purchases that I have made in a very long time. Talk about a game changer...) but in a way that feels like cheating because I want it to be absolutely perfect on it's own.  I do not believe in mixing foundations. I know a lot of people do it either because they want to or have to, and they look magical but it's just not for me. I'll mix in Cover FX Drops and/or a pump of Becca SSP but I am just not trying to be a foundation chemist. Le sigh. Maybe I am just being neurotic. That's my random thought for the day. Carry on.


  This times a freaking million. This is my life story. Then, God forbid you get darker in the summer or something. I'm not buying another foundation until I work through all these half ass solutions. I had to get the custom drops as well. In terms of yellow vs red, I have the opposite problem. I feel like I need more red and less yellow.


----------



## sagehen (Oct 1, 2015)

So, I am not sure what happened with the low buy. Confession: In the next 10 days I have packages coming from Ulta (2), Sephora, Jeffree Star and Morphe. And I went into Macy's this afternoon looking to buy Self Aware lipstick (I had not planned on anything from MACnificent Me), and came out with the lipstick, Everybody's Darling e/s AND the palette. I asked for the pink blush too but the SA clearly didn't hear me, and I am OK with that, because she was too busy pre-selling me the red lip set in the holiday collection! OK, I am not buying anything else this year except for the LM Sleek and Chic palette and the Too Faced palette that is supposed to complement the other chocolate bars, WAIT...and the Dia de los Muertos l/s from LA Splash. That's it.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Oct 1, 2015)

sagehen said:


> So, I am not sure what happened with the low buy. Confession: In the next 10 days I have packages coming from Ulta (2), Sephora, Jeffree Star and Morphe. And I went into Macy's this afternoon looking to buy Self Aware lipstick (I had not planned on anything from MACnificent Me), and came out with the lipstick, Everybody's Darling e/s AND the palette. I asked for the pink blush too but the SA clearly didn't hear me, and I am OK with that, because she was too busy pre-selling me the red lip set in the holiday collection! OK, I am not buying anything else this year except for the LM Sleek and Chic palette and the Too Faced palette that is supposed to complement the other chocolate bars, WAIT...and the Dia de los Muertos l/s from LA Splash. That's it.


  But what about the Sephora VIB sale?!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 1, 2015)

dgeorge29 said:


> WE ARE ON THE SAME MEDS THEN!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 1, 2015)

sagehen said:


> Is anyone buying the Laura Mercier Sleek and Chic palette? I want it but I am trying to decide how badly, since 3 of the shades are repeats from the Artist Palette that was recently re-released. *African Violet is to LM palettes like Carbon seems to be for MAC palettes* lol.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 1, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> *But what about the Sephora VIB sale?!*


   Yeah and all of the other holiday collections getting ready to come out?


----------



## Yazmin (Oct 2, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> But what about the Sephora VIB sale?!


  I'm trying not to think about the VIB sale. I've got everything I want from Sephora so *fingers crossed* I can be strong when the sales rolls around.


----------



## sagehen (Oct 2, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> But what about the Sephora VIB sale?!


 That is when I am getting the Too Faced palette (I swear it was supposed to come out this year)! I have a lot of stuff on my loves list but nothing that can't wait until next year, so I can get a chunk of the way back to Rouge lol   





Medgal07 said:


> :lmao:


 Oops, I quoted the wrong comment, but yes I do love getting packages. My husband usually gets home before I do, and HE loves putting them in random places and not saying anything lol. I refuse to walk in and demand to know where the packages are (I have to feign surprise because I always act coy when he asks if I am expecting any packages).


----------



## sss215 (Oct 3, 2015)

can anyone help me figure out this lipstick shade? I love it and I need to know!


----------



## dgeorge29 (Oct 4, 2015)

Looks like colourpop avenue or maybe coloured raine cherry blossom to me


----------



## dgeorge29 (Oct 4, 2015)

Looks like colourpop avenue or maybe coloured raine cherry blossom to me


----------



## sss215 (Oct 5, 2015)

oooohhllll thanks!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Oct 5, 2015)

Back on the hunt for the perfect foundation. Today I picked up samples of Lancome Teint Idole 24hr, Armania Maestro, UD Naked and Cover FX Oil Free. I want to get samples of Estee's Double Wear and Clinique's Super Balanced. Should I add anything else to the tryouts? What do you ladies love? I'm NW45 in MAC formulations and I like medium or sheer/medium coverage. Thanks!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Oct 7, 2015)

Are there any YSL Touche Eclat users here? Which shades are you wearing? I'm trying to decide between 6.5 Luminous Toffee and Luminous Mocha and I wasn't able to find either to swatch.


----------



## alle685 (Oct 7, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> Back on the hunt for the perfect foundation. Today I picked up samples of Lancome Teint Idole 24hr, Armania Maestro, UD Naked and Cover FX Oil Free. I want to get samples of Estee's Double Wear and Clinique's Super Balanced. Should I add anything else to the tryouts? What do you ladies love? I'm NW45 in MAC formulations and I like medium or sheer/medium coverage. Thanks!


  Double wear is my HG, I love that stuff!!! You may also want to try Becca complete coverage..that's a great foundatio too.


----------



## Shars (Oct 7, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> Back on the hunt for the perfect foundation. Today I picked up samples of Lancome Teint Idole 24hr, Armania Maestro, UD Naked and Cover FX Oil Free. I want to get samples of Estee's Double Wear and Clinique's Super Balanced. Should I add anything else to the tryouts? What do you ladies love? I'm NW45 in MAC formulations and I like medium or sheer/medium coverage. Thanks!
> Quote: Originally Posted by *alle685*
> 
> 
> ...


  I was just going to suggest Double Wear as well! Finding a shade may be a lil tricky as they do oxidise but wear time and build-ability is hard to beat on the Double Wear! I also picked up a discontinued line (Double Matte) from a CCO and that ish is amazing. I'm wondering why they discontinued it. I wear the shade 24 Warm Chestnut in the Double Matte but would have been perfect with slightly lighter shade.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 8, 2015)

sagehen said:


> Oops, I quoted the wrong comment, but yes I do love getting packages. My husband usually gets home before I do, and *HE loves putting them in random places and not saying anything l*ol. I refuse to walk in and demand to know where the packages are (I have to feign surprise because I always act coy when he asks if I am expecting any packages).






The man is out right torturing you!!!!  I've mastered the art of distracting my husband and then he forgets that a 
     package even came.  By then I've put it in a closet to open at a time that I can enjoy it without question.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 8, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> Are there any YSL Touche Eclat users here? Which shades are you wearing? I'm trying to decide between 6.5 Luminous Toffee and Luminous Mocha and I wasn't able to find either to swatch.


 I love it Twinkle_Twinkle.  I use 5.5, Luminous Praline.  I recently purchased 03 Peach from the *Rock Resille' *
collection but I've not yet used it.  ICL and/or Yazmin might also use it but I don't know which shades.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Oct 11, 2015)

Shars said:


> I also need more red than yellow and would rather neutral foundation than a yellow one.
> I was just going to suggest Double Wear as well! Finding a shade may be a lil tricky as they do oxidise but wear time and build-ability is hard to beat on the Double Wear! I also picked up a discontinued line (Double Matte) from a CCO and that ish is amazing. I'm wondering why they discontinued it. I wear the shade 24 Warm Chestnut in the Double Matte but would have been perfect with slightly lighter shade.


  I settled on Lancome Teinte Idole Ultra 24H but I'm also considering getting the YSL Touche Eclat foundation (it looks and smells so great and luxurious). What looked like my closest match in Estee Double Wear looked too dark and flat. I'm having guilt about tossing my Px and MAC foundations. I'm halfway through each and the MAC is hitting the age where I feel less comfortable using it and I wanted to finish it off but it's just not a great match (too yellow) and I don't want to force myself to finish a foundation when I have others that work and look better. I do want something with slightly fuller coverage for "going out"; although I wouldn't use it often but I kind of feel like more full (but not completely full) coverage for nights out is appropriate but I'm not sure which brands to try for that. Thoughts?


----------



## pinkcrush (Oct 12, 2015)

Speaking of foundations have any of u tried the bareMinerals BARESKIN Pure Brightening Serum Foundation? I grabbed one after a gf picked it up and I noticed it gives a nice medium coverage with BARELY any product. I picked up shade 19 Bare Expresso which is honestly my face color but a hair less red than I prefer to avoid the dreaded "mask" look. She works out because I go in with a slightly red powder to balance my face to match my body. I am a NW43/NC50/Macao. I think it's a good idea to have different pressed powders to balance out the various foundations we own. For example I use Maybellines Fit Me Matte and Poreless foundation in 355 Coconut which is too red but using a yellow-toned pressed powder tones her right down! We as women of color have to play chemist lol


----------



## sagehen (Oct 12, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> Speaking of foundations have any of u tried the bareMinerals BARESKIN Pure Brightening Serum Foundation? I grabbed one after a gf picked it up and I noticed it gives a nice medium coverage with BARELY any product. I picked up shade 19 Bare Expresso which is honestly my face color but a hair less red than I prefer to avoid the dreaded "mask" look. She works out because I go in with a slightly red powder to balance my face to match my body. I am a NW43/NC50/Macao. I think it's a good idea to have different pressed powders to balance out the various foundations we own. For example I use Maybellines Fit Me Matte and Poreless foundation in 355 Coconut which is too red but using a yellow-toned pressed powder tones her right down! *We as women of color have to play chemist lol*


  For real though lol


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Oct 12, 2015)

sagehen said:


> For real though lol


  Sad but true...


----------



## nikkideevah (Oct 12, 2015)

sss215 said:


>


  I remember on an episode of the Braxton's she said her favorite red is NARS - Dragon Girl and I screamed because thats my favorite as well.. lol


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Oct 12, 2015)

The foundation struggle bus chugs along. I wore the Lancome today and was horrified. Coverage was masky, my chin looked outrageous. I RAN back to Sephora (but without the foundation because I didn't have it on me) and picked up the YSL Touche Eclat SPF Foundation (I've been loving the sample and the coverage was surprisingly medium-ish). I picked up the Cover FX Oil-Free on a whim but I'll be returning it too. The product is just too thick, I'm not really a fan of squeeze tubes (I feel like it's the company trying to rip you off because you are never going to be able to get all the product out especially because that product is sooooo thick) and a lot of reviews say it doesn't set and doesn't last (I meant a LOT of reviews, and they are consistently saying the same thing so I'm inclined to believe it). I know the Estee Double Wear isn't going to match. I swatched it on my hand and just knew. I don't think the MUFE HD is the answer either. I think I have to stick with the Prescriptives and just get them to tweak the shade until its right. Or maybe I'll try Clinique, but call me crazy but no WOC seem to rave about Clinique. Ever, lol. 

  The YSL is gorgeous though. Let's hope the wear time is decent.


----------



## sagehen (Oct 12, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> The foundation struggle bus chugs along. I wore the Lancome today and was horrified. Coverage was masky, my chin looked outrageous. I RAN back to Sephora (but without the foundation because I didn't have it on me) and picked up the YSL Touche Eclat SPF Foundation (I've been loving the sample and the coverage was surprisingly medium-ish). I picked up the Cover FX Oil-Free on a whim but I'll be returning it too. The product is just too thick, I'm not really a fan of squeeze tubes (I feel like it's the company trying to rip you off because you are never going to be able to get all the product out especially because that product is sooooo thick) and a lot of reviews say it doesn't set and doesn't last (I meant a LOT of reviews, and they are consistently saying the same thing so I'm inclined to believe it). I know the Estee Double Wear isn't going to match. I swatched it on my hand and just knew. I don't think the MUFE HD is the answer either. I think I have to stick with the Prescriptives and just get them to tweak the shade until its right. Or maybe I'll try Clinique, but call me crazy but no WOC seem to rave about Clinique. Ever, lol.   The YSL is gorgeous though. Let's hope the wear time is decent.


  I like the Stay Matte foundation from Clinique, if you can find a shade match. That is the ONLY Clinique foundation I found a match with.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Oct 13, 2015)

sagehen said:


> I like the Stay Matte foundation from Clinique, if you can find a shade match. That is the ONLY Clinique foundation I found a match with.


  I decided to give the Lamcome one more go but using a lot less, as in half a pump and it looks really good. Solid medium coverage. I think along with the YSL which has medium-ish coverage it's a good foundation wardrobe. I'm going to try the YSL today with the Kroylan powder to set to see how that extends the wear of it. Last year I couldn't get my NARS Radiant Cream Compact to wear very long until I started setting it with Kroylan and it made all the difference. I still need to play around with the MUFE Face & Body paired with the Cover FX Drops in N100, but it seems to look best with N110 as my summer shade so that may just be retired until June. I guess I'm okay with that because it was my go to over the summer and I made a dent in those products so I feel like I'm going to eventually use them both up.   I'm kind of neurotic about this stuff after I had a foundation purge a few years ago where I tossed about 10 liquid, cream and powder foundations, most of which looked nearly brand new because I'd used so little. I never want to go to that dark place again, lol. These days my Presctiptives is half gone (but I may toss it), my NARS is half gone, my MAC MSFN's have dents and I feel at peace B2Ming my Prolongwear because its embarrassingly old. Whew, I think I might finally be able alight the foundation struggle bus.  P.S - Last night I dreamt about the UD Naked Skin Foundation. #icant


----------



## sagehen (Oct 13, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> I decided to give the Lamcome one more go but using a lot less, as in half a pump and it looks really good. Solid medium coverage. I think along with the YSL which has medium-ish coverage it's a good foundation wardrobe. I'm going to try the YSL today with *the Kroylan powder *to set to see how that extends the wear of it. Last year I couldn't get my NARS Radiant Cream Compact to wear very long until I started setting it with Kroylan and it made all the difference. I still need to play around with the MUFE Face & Body paired with the Cover FX Drops in N100, but it seems to look best with N110 as my summer shade so that may just be retired until June. I guess I'm okay with that because it was my go to over the summer and I made a dent in those products so I feel like I'm going to eventually use them both up.   I'm kind of neurotic about this stuff after I had a foundation purge a few years ago where I tossed about 10 liquid, cream and powder foundations, most of which looked nearly brand new because I'd used so little. I never want to go to that dark place again, lol. These days my Presctiptives is half gone (but I may toss it), my NARS is half gone, my MAC MSFN's have dents and I feel at peace B2Ming my Prolongwear because its embarrassingly old. Whew, I think I might finally be able alight the foundation struggle bus.  P.S - Last night I dreamt about the UD Naked Skin Foundation. #icant


  1. Which Kryolan powder? The Anti Shine Powder? 2. Read the Urban Decay Naked Skin thread in the WOC forum (or is it in the NC50 thread), and I wish you good luck. There were a lot of horror stories about that foundation in there, my own included (but let us know if it works for you, and how).


----------



## Jayjayy (Oct 13, 2015)

sagehen said:


> I like the Stay Matte foundation from Clinique, if you can find a shade match. That is the ONLY Clinique foundation I found a match with.


I love Clinique foundations!! I use the Even Better Makeup SPF 15. I couldn't find an exact match in the Stay Matte, but I wore a sample around and it kept my face so shine-free and smooth.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Oct 13, 2015)

sagehen said:


> 2. Read the Urban Decay Naked Skin thread in the WOC forum (or is it in the NC50 thread), and I wish you good luck. There were a lot of horror stories about that foundation in there, my own included (but let us know if it works for you, and how).


  The Anti-Shine. It's great! 
  I wont be purchasing the UD foundation. I tried my sample this morning and it is too red, and it has a lingering caramel smell, and it just wasn't anything special to me.


----------



## sagehen (Oct 13, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> *The Anti-Shine. It's great! *I wont be purchasing the UD foundation. I tried my sample this morning and it is too red, and it has a lingering caramel smell, and it just wasn't anything special to me.


  Thank you for answering! Do you use the regular or the dark? I have some I need to try so I just wanted a cosign from someone near my complexion.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Oct 13, 2015)

sagehen said:


> Thank you for answering! Do you use the regular or the dark? I have some I need to try so I just wanted a cosign from someone near my complexion.


  I didn't realize there was a dark. I use the white/translucent one.


----------



## Shars (Oct 13, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> The foundation struggle bus chugs along. I wore the Lancome today and was horrified. Coverage was masky, my chin looked outrageous. I RAN back to Sephora (but without the foundation because I didn't have it on me) and picked up the YSL Touche Eclat SPF Foundation (I've been loving the sample and the coverage was surprisingly medium-ish). I picked up the Cover FX Oil-Free on a whim but I'll be returning it too. The product is just too thick, I'm not really a fan of squeeze tubes (I feel like it's the company trying to rip you off because you are never going to be able to get all the product out especially because that product is sooooo thick) and a lot of reviews say it doesn't set and doesn't last (I meant a LOT of reviews, and they are consistently saying the same thing so I'm inclined to believe it). I know the Estee Double Wear isn't going to match. I swatched it on my hand and just knew. I don't think the MUFE HD is the answer either. I think I have to stick with the Prescriptives and just get them to tweak the shade until its right. *Or maybe I'll try Clinique, but call me crazy but no WOC seem to rave about Clinique. Ever, lol. *
> 
> The YSL is gorgeous though. Let's hope the wear time is decent.
> 
> ...


  I keep forgetting you were raving about that Kryolan powder. I meant to look for it when Frends had their anniversary sale the other day and completely forgot. I'm going to have to look for it at Ricky's when I'm in NY next week.

  Ohhhh, did you try mixing any of your Becca SSPs with the EL sample to see if it could wake it up to a way you like it? It's a pain to have to do that, but it might be a winning combo?

  Girl, you betta stay away from that UD. Their shade range is awful! I'm too dark for #11 and #12 was wayyy to dark for me! I liked how it looked when the SA applied it on me but did not enjoy using the sample. It is just wayyy to dewy for me. I think it would be better suited to someone with dry skin or normal skin provided they could find a colour match. I want to try their powder though.


----------



## sagehen (Oct 13, 2015)

Shars said:


> Girl, you betta stay away from that UD. Their shade range is awful! I'm too dark for #11 and #12 was wayyy to dark for me! I liked how it looked when the SA applied it on me but did not enjoy using the sample. It is just wayyy to dewy for me. I think it would be better suited to someone with dry skin or normal skin provided they could find a colour match. *I want to try their powder though*.


  Ooh, I meant to say that! Their powder was SOOO nice for me over a variety of foundations. I just got tired of paying that price for it, when I found some others that work as well for less $$.


----------



## Shars (Oct 13, 2015)

sagehen said:


> Ooh, I meant to say that! Their powder was SOOO nice for me over a variety of foundations. I just got tired of paying that price for it, when I found some others that work as well for less $$.


  The price is what has held me at bay too, especially since I own so many powders as is.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Oct 13, 2015)

Shars said:


> Me and that Lancome Teinte Idole are on and off lovers. I like the colour match but I can't get with the finish. Something is just off about it. I only had a sample though, but I may pick up the full bottle at the outlet if they have my shade. I'd feel less wasteful with 30% off lol. I think I tried 510 Suede C. I find with a lot of these HE foundations, less is more! Always use way less than you think you need and the coverage is amazing. The EL ones seem to be tricky because they oxidise but the swatch on the hand and how they look on the face are chalk and cheese. That said, I'm more combo/oily and normal/combo so I need the extra mattification before my natural oils go haywire!
> 
> Girl, I hear you on the MAC/Px foundation front. It's no point keeping it if you feel it's on its way out. Do the smell test and texture test. If they smell fine and aren't separating, then make a point of using them up. Or maybe gift them to a skin twin you know would use them up. If not, girl, the money's already done spent! I went on a Sephora foundation sample rampage in April and so far I liked the MJ one a lot but I do have a few others that I haven't touched yet (the shame!)
> 
> ...


  - Today I think I hit the sweet spot with the Lancome but it definitely requires being very careful. Less is _*definitely*_ more. I wish I could be a little more carefree when applying it but it's too easy to go too wrong, lol. 

  - I think I may try to use up my Prescriptives but I'm to embarassed to even say how old that bottle of MAC is so it's definitely in the B2M pile. I wish I could find something with the consistency and texture of Prescriptives but a better match. But at over $75 a bottle it's just not worth the hassle and money of trying to custom match remotely. Plus it doesn't come with a pump and I find that I use a lot of it. I ordered a Clinique pump from Nordstrom to see if it would fit but it is still backordered. I say all of this today but I bet I will try the Px again. I just can't seem to stay away. I always come back to Px in the end. 

  - Kryolan is baller. Get on it ASAP. 

  - I think the Becca SSP with the Lancome is going to be AMAZING. I can't wait to try it but for now I am still feeling out this YSL. Today I wore the YSL, even sweat a bit trying to get to class and adjusting to a hot classroom and predictably my forehead was shinny but the rest of my face was fine. When I touched up with translucent powder I could tell that the coverage was still there though so that's a plus. 

  - The UD is not the business. I can't believe how long the smell was lingering. It was so moist and the color, like you said, is off. 

  Why does this have to be so hard...


----------



## Shars (Oct 13, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> - Today I think I hit the sweet spot with the Lancome but it definitely requires being very careful. Less is _*definitely*_ more. I wish I could be a little more carefree when applying it but it's too easy to go too wrong, lol.
> 
> - I think I may try to use up my Prescriptives but I'm to embarassed to even say how old that bottle of MAC is so it's definitely in the B2M pile. I wish I could find something with the consistency and texture of Prescriptives but a better match. But at over $75 a bottle it's just not worth the hassle and money of trying to custom match remotely. Plus it doesn't come with a pump and I find that I use a lot of it. I ordered a Clinique pump from Nordstrom to see if it would fit but it is still backordered. I say all of this today but I bet I will try the Px again. I just can't seem to stay away. I always come back to Px in the end.
> 
> ...


  Tell me about it!


----------



## pinkcrush (Oct 14, 2015)

The only foundations that I've used up this year r Nars Sheer Glow in Macao and Maybellines Fit Me Matte and Poreless in 355 Coconut... Both offer excellent coverage and their durability is awesome! Here's the issue: 355 Coconut and her sister 335 Toffee r the only darker shades offered in the Matte and Poreless range. 335 Toffee is the equivalent of a NC45 and 355 Coconut is a NW45. I'm a NC50/NW43! I have to warm up or cool down with my powders which isn't an issue but sometimes I ain't got time for all that, literally lol! My issue with Sheer Glow is that she doesn't have a pump, which leads to overuse, n she ends up oxidizing n drying out  in the bottle a bit after about a month of regular use! For $45 I feel I can do better! The saga continues folks!


----------



## LouGarner (Oct 14, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> The only foundations that I've used up this year r Nars Sheer Glow in Macao and Maybellines Fit Me Matte and Poreless in 355 Coconut... Both offer excellent coverage and their durability is awesome! Here's the issue: 355 Coconut and her sister 335 Toffee r the only darker shades offered in the Matte and Poreless range. 335 Toffee is the equivalent of a NC45 and 355 Coconut is a NW45. I'm a NC50/NW43! I have to warm up or cool down with my powders which isn't an issue but sometimes I ain't got time for all that, literally lol! My issue with Sheer Glow is that she doesn't have a pump, which leads to overuse, n she ends up oxidizing n drying out  in the bottle a bit after about a month of regular use! For $45 I feel I can do better! The saga continues folks!


there's a color darker than 355. I think it's 360. I'll check once i get up


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Oct 14, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> The only foundations that I've used up this year r Nars Sheer Glow in Macao and Maybellines Fit Me Matte and Poreless in 355 Coconut... Both offer excellent coverage and their durability is awesome! Here's the issue: 355 Coconut and her sister 335 Toffee r the only darker shades offered in the Matte and Poreless range. 335 Toffee is the equivalent of a NC45 and 355 Coconut is a NW45. I'm a NC50/NW43! I have to warm up or cool down with my powders which isn't an issue but sometimes I ain't got time for all that, literally lol! My issue with Sheer Glow is that she doesn't have a pump, which leads to overuse, n she ends up oxidizing n drying out in the bottle a bit after about a month of regular use! For $45 I feel I can do better! The saga continues folks!


  NARS makes a foundation pump that you can purchase separately. I feel like a pump is absolutely necessary. If only Prescriptives made a pump... Here's hoping that the Clinique pump fits.


----------



## pinkcrush (Oct 14, 2015)

LouGarner said:


> there's a color darker than 355. I think it's 360. I'll check once i get up


 There is a better shade selection in the dewy formula yes but the matte formula has limited darker colors... 355 is the darkest and it's too red but I make it work. Anyone deeper than a NW45 will be disappointed sadly...


----------



## pinkcrush (Oct 14, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> NARS makes a foundation pump that you can purchase separately. I feel like a pump is absolutely necessary. If only Prescriptives made a pump... Here's hoping that the Clinique pump fits.


 A $45 foundation should have a pump, that's y I never repurchased it!!!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Oct 14, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> A $45 foundation should have a pump, that's y I never repurchased it!!!


  That's fair.


----------



## Jayjayy (Oct 15, 2015)

Shars said:


> *Girl, you betta stay away from that UD.* Their shade range is awful! I'm too dark for #11 and #12 was wayyy to dark for me! I liked how it looked when the SA applied it on me but did not enjoy using the sample. It is just wayyy to dewy for me. I think it would be better suited to someone with dry skin or normal skin provided they could find a colour match. I want to try their powder though.








 You aint neva lie!!!!! I can't believe there wasn't more of an uproar when they left *most* browned skinned beauties out of their Naked Skin Concealer shade range! They will continue to get the side eye from me.


----------



## AshO (Oct 15, 2015)

As a WOC, what would you say are the major undertones overlooked by cosmetic houses when creating foundation formulas e.g.golden, olive..... e.t.c.

  We all know they tend to neglect how broad our colour spectrum extends. Their formulas are either too red or to yellow. As a cosmetic brand trying to appeal to women of colour would you suggest we focus on if we want to appeal to the entire if not 85% of our colour spectrum?


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 15, 2015)

AshO said:


> As a WOC, what would you say are the major undertones overlooked by cosmetic houses when creating foundation formulas e.g.golden, olive..... e.t.c.  We all know they tend to neglect how broad our colour spectrum extends. Their formulas are either too red or to yellow. As a cosmetic brand trying to appeal to women of colour would you suggest we focus on if we want to appeal to the entire if not 85% of our colour spectrum?


 From other posts that I've seem WOC with olive undertones tend to have the hardest time finding foundations. Also just having a range that caters to the darker shades. Most of us don't consider Beyonce or Rihanna as dark.


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 16, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> A $45 foundation should have a pump, that's y I never repurchased it!!!


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 16, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> From other posts that I've seem WOC with olive undertones tend to have the hardest time finding foundations. Also just having a range that caters to the darker shades. Most of us don't consider Beyonce or Rihanna as dark.


  say it again.  I think I'm olive in the winter.  I'm still not really sure.  One day I looked in the mirror and saw green in my skin tone. LOL  But once I realized this and then realized I turn red in the summer, it became clear why I can't find a match.  Its like they think only sandy colored women can be olive, and if you have red undertones you have to be beyond nc50.  Mac is too orange.  Others are too beige.  And who in their right mind thinks Beyonce is dark.  I stay away from brands if they don't have a shade range beyond me, NC 44.  
  That UD naked was horrible.  Now their new concealer is down right pathetic.  
  I had luck with Lancome Tiente IDole 24hr.  I'm surprised others aren't.  I'm going to have to go back and really look at myself.  Maybe it doesn't look as good as I thought. LOL   I know when they came out with the regular Tiente Idole, it oxidized something terrible on me.  THis one hasn't.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Oct 16, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> say it again.  I think I'm olive in the winter.  I'm still not really sure.  One day I looked in the mirror and saw green in my skin tone. LOL  But once I realized this and then realized I turn red in the summer, it became clear why I can't find a match.  Its like they think only sandy colored women can be olive, and if you have red undertones you have to be beyond nc50.  Mac is too orange.  Others are too beige.  And who in their right mind thinks Beyonce is dark.  I stay away from brands if they don't have a shade range beyond me, NC 44.
> That UD naked was horrible.  Now their new concealer is down right pathetic.
> *I had luck with Lancome Tiente IDole 24hr.*  I'm surprised others aren't.  I'm going to have to go back and really look at myself.  Maybe it doesn't look as good as I thought. LOL   I know when they came out with the regular Tiente Idole, it oxidized something terrible on me.  THis one hasn't.


  I'm having success with the Lancome (knock on wood), I just have to get the trick of it down, because as it is I am working hard not to over apply and it slows down my routine, but I think it looks good, and I'm trying to figure out what my summer shade would be so that I can have another summer foundation and not just the MUFE Face & Body +Cover FX drops combination. 

  I like you redden in the summer and that's different from simply getting darker, so just getting a shade darker of foundation wasn't enough. Maybe I need to buy a foundation in a different undertone family... this summer I found that using MAC Sun Power helped to redden up my foundation. I'm wondering if getting a cool (rather than warm) summer foundation is the answer.


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 16, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> I'm having success with the Lancome (knock on wood), I just have to get the trick of it down, because as it is I am working hard not to over apply and it slows down my routine, but I think it looks good, and I'm trying to figure out what my summer shade would be so that I can have another summer foundation and not just the MUFE Face & Body +Cover FX drops combination.
> 
> I like you redden in the summer and that's different from simply getting darker, so just getting a shade darker of foundation wasn't enough. Maybe I need to buy a foundation in a different undertone family... this summer I found that using MAC Sun Power helped to redden up my foundation. I'm wondering if getting a cool (rather than warm) summer foundation is the answer.


  Yes, you told me about Sun Power and it helped tremendously!  Thank you!  I was actually thinking about trying a cool foundation too.  I'll figure it out next Summer. LOL  NOw I need to go back through my foundation and remember what I wore last year.


----------



## sagehen (Oct 24, 2015)

Quick question: how does MAC Dark out lip pencil compare to other dark lip pencils out there say MAC Chestnut or NYX Urban Jungle? Trying to talk myself out of it.  eta: I see it is NOT like Chestnut since it is described as a dark burgundy. I may need this.


----------



## sagehen (Nov 9, 2015)

Another quickie - have any of the ladies in that frequent this forum purchased the Viseart Editorial Matte palette (#08)? Have you gotten s chance to use it yet? Any thoughts? I am pondering it, and I am looking for someone to tell me no. I am in a serious, year-long, neutral eye rut, so...anyone? Because I am thinking this will be the thing to get me out of this rut.


----------



## nikkideevah (Nov 10, 2015)

sagehen said:


> Another quickie - have any of the ladies in that frequent this forum purchased the Viseart Editorial Matte palette (#08)? Have you gotten s chance to use it yet? Any thoughts? I am pondering it, and I am looking for someone to tell me no. I am in a serious, year-long, neutral eye rut, so...anyone? Because I am thinking this will be the thing to get me out of this rut.


  I just looked at it and said wow thats bright colors.. but yeah Im stuck in that same neutral eye boat...  I wish I could go back to the days when I wore color and didnt care.


----------



## Shars (Nov 10, 2015)

sagehen said:


> Another quickie - have any of the ladies in that frequent this forum purchased the Viseart Editorial Matte palette (#08)? Have you gotten s chance to use it yet? Any thoughts? I am pondering it, and I am looking for someone to tell me no. I am in a serious, year-long, neutral eye rut, so...anyone? Because I am thinking this will be the thing to get me out of this rut.


  Hey Sage. These are swatches on my arm that I posted in some thread or another. I haven't worn it on the eyes yet though but the colours will definitely get you out of your neutral rut. You can use them as a pop of colour for the time being, too. Plus side, they are not chalky at all.


----------



## sagehen (Nov 10, 2015)

@Shars - thank you so much for these swatches...I am can see using some of these as a pop of cheek color too! You said the words I really needed to hear (see?): "not chalky at all". I may need this.


----------



## Shars (Nov 11, 2015)

sagehen said:


> @Shars - thank you so much for these swatches...I am can see using some of these as a pop of cheek color too! You said the words I really needed to hear (see?): "not chalky at all". I may need this.


  You're welcome! Hopefully you can get it at a great price! I got mine from Frends Beauty last time they had a sale!


----------



## sagehen (Nov 11, 2015)

Shars said:


> You're welcome! Hopefully you can get it at a great price! I got mine from Frends Beauty last time they had a sale!


  I will probably go there, since I didn't pull the trigger during the VIBR sale. It's about 20 min from my job - a good excuse to run out during lunch! I will save this for when I need a little pick me up.


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 11, 2015)

Shars said:


> Hey Sage. These are swatches on my arm that I posted in some thread or another. I haven't worn it on the eyes yet though but the colours will definitely get you out of your neutral rut. You can use them as a pop of colour for the time being, too. Plus side, they are not chalky at all.


  hey Shars, how do you find the e/s performs? I'm noticing with the Sultry Muse palette, that the colors are not very vibrant on.  They're kinda dull.  THey may swatch beautifully, but I don't get the same color on the eye.  Does that make sense?  I was wondering if ti was the base I used, so I'm going to switch to my Nars radiant base and see if that helps. Have you noticed this with any of the palettes you have?


----------



## Shars (Nov 11, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> Ohhhh  I might need to look into that.
> 
> hey Shars, how do you find the e/s performs? I'm noticing with the Sultry Muse palette, that the colors are not very vibrant on.  They're kinda dull.  THey may swatch beautifully, but I don't get the same color on the eye.  Does that make sense?  I was wondering if ti was the base I used, so I'm going to switch to my Nars radiant base and see if that helps. Have you noticed this with any of the palettes you have?


  Hey Pretty. I've only used shades from the Dark Mattes in my crease to date and so far they were okay. I hope to try each of the palettes this week. From swatching though, compared to other palettes with similar finishes, I think for sure Bridal will be great with just regular primer, dark mattes will be okay, but with the Editorial mattes, if you want true to pan on WOC eyelids, you may need to use a cream/skin coloured/white base. I'll update when I wear them this weekend.


----------



## pinkcrush (Nov 11, 2015)

Lately I've been trying to get use out of my deeper red shades including Salon Rouge, Diva, Sin and Studded Kiss which I think look amazing on deeper skintones... They r perfect for fall without being too vampy. I'm  curious what r you ladies faves? MAC Studded Kiss on NW43/NC50...


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 11, 2015)

Shars said:


> Oh Nice!! Lucky you! I know they give a 10% discount to you if you have an account with them online. I'm not sure if it's the same in store as well.
> Hey Pretty. I've only used shades from the Dark Mattes in my crease to date and so far they were okay. I hope to try each of the palettes this week. From swatching though, compared to other palettes with similar finishes, I think for sure Bridal will be great with just regular primer, dark mattes will be okay, but with the Editorial mattes, if you want true to pan on WOC eyelids, you may need to use a cream/skin coloured/white base. I'll update when I wear them this weekend.


  gotcha, looking forward to your review.


----------



## sagehen (Nov 11, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> Lately I've been trying to get use out of my deeper red shades including Salon Rouge, Diva, Sin and Studded Kiss which I think look amazing on deeper skintones... They r perfect for fall without being too vampy. I'm  curious what r you ladies


  Ooh thank younfornreminding me about Salon Rouge. I really like that red. And Studded Kiss too. My favorites are Sin and Diva. And K8nky. Does that count as deep?


----------



## pinkcrush (Nov 11, 2015)

sagehen said:


> Ooh thank younfornreminding me about Salon Rouge. I really like that red. And Studded Kiss too. My favorites are Sin and Diva. And K8nky. Does that count as deep?


 Salon Rouge is beautiful!!! I don't have Kinky but she is pretty too! I really like the red in the holiday lip bag but don't want the gloss and already have the pencil


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Nov 11, 2015)

I know makeup shades are scarce for dark to deep skin tones but the issue is not the brand per say but us the consumer. I close with a few high end brand reps and we do not buy in the percentage that makes it cost effective to produce shades for dark to deep skin tones.   Most Black women are not going to pay 40+ dollars on a cosmetic when they have the option if drug store and MAC being cheaper. It cost a lot to maufactor products so why would continue to produce a deep foundation shade that you never sale or sale 2 for the whole year? That's a lot of money waisted so there's no value in producing shades that do not generate revenue. WOC talk about brands not being available for us but how many of you are buying from this high end brands? And I'm not talking about 1 or 2 items a year but multiple items from every collection that's released? You're not doing it and at the end of the year the majority of products that get discontinued are shades that were targeted for dark to deep skin tones because the profits aren't there.   Look on any blog, YouTube, etc and there's only a handful that buy high end cosmetics CONSISTANTLY. I was going to start a YouTube channel for WOC but after researching I decided against it because it would be a waist of time. It would be too much work just for people to watch and comment oh that's too expensive! It's stupid to pay $90 for a lipstick.   Sisley foundation cost over $100 and they have 2 dark to deep shades. I went to see if I matched to one and I do and I bought it. How many of you are willing to pay $100 for foundation? My YSL foundation works just fine for half the price but I want Sisley to continue to produce dark to deep shades so I'm going to support. You can't get mad when high end brands over look us when you don't support them anyway and the numbers prove we don't.


----------



## cupcake28 (Nov 12, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> I know makeup shades are scarce for dark to deep skin tones but the issue is not the brand per say but us the consumer. I close with a few high end brand reps and we do not buy in the percentage that makes it cost effective to produce shades for dark to deep skin tones.   Most Black women are not going to pay 40+ dollars on a cosmetic when they have the option if drug store and MAC being cheaper. It cost a lot to maufactor products so why would continue to produce a deep foundation shade that you never sale or sale 2 for the whole year? That's a lot of money waisted so there's no value in producing shades that do not generate revenue. WOC talk about brands not being available for us but how many of you are buying from this high end brands? And I'm not talking about 1 or 2 items a year but multiple items from every collection that's released? You're not doing it and at the end of the year the majority of products that get discontinued are shades that were targeted for dark to deep skin tones because the profits aren't there.   Look on any blog, YouTube, etc and there's only a handful that buy high end cosmetics CONSISTANTLY. I was going to start a YouTube channel for WOC but after researching I decided against it because it would be a waist of time. It would be too much work just for people to watch and comment oh that's too expensive! It's stupid to pay $90 for a lipstick.   Sisley foundation cost over $100 and they have 2 dark to deep shades. I went to see if I matched to one and I do and I bought it. How many of you are willing to pay $100 for foundation? My YSL foundation works just fine for half the price but I want Sisley to continue to produce dark to deep shades so I'm going to support. You can't get mad when high end brands over look us when you don't support them anyway and the numbers prove we don't.


  All they have to do is produce less and target affluent women/men with deeper skin tones on an international scale.  The majority of the world is comprised of people of color.  They just choose to market to Caucasians.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Nov 12, 2015)

Why o





cupcake28 said:


> All they have to do is produce less and target affluent women/men with deeper skin tones on an international scale.  The majority of the world is comprised of people of color.  They just choose to market to Caucasians.


  Why produce less when you're still going to loose money, the smart thing to do would be to not produce at all. Targeting affluent people with dark skin? That makes no sense when the average consumer is working class. Truly affluent people rarely even pay for luxury items anyway. You think Oprah really buy the CLs she wear? When it comes to international there are products for dark skin that are not produced in the US but are available in Europe, etc. because there is profit there and also why the cost of living is much higher than the US.   There is no benefit to cater to dark skin in the US because WOC specifically are not buying High end makeup compared to other races. Giorgio Armani has been having dark to deep shades makeup for ages, do you wear it? That was my first high end foundation and I remember being so excited they had dark shades. You can't complain when you're not going to buy it anyway because it's already out there and you're still not supporting yet you want companies to keep investing. It makes no sense.   This forum is proof in itself, go into the high end makeup threads and see how many WOC are actively hauling high end makeup? There are only 5 that I know right off hand compared and we're out numbered on the forum also which means we're out numbers as consumers. Regardless of how many of us are in the world, how many wear makeup and choose to spend the money for high end makeup? Not nearly enough to make a difference.


----------



## pinkcrush (Nov 12, 2015)

cupcake28 said:


> All they have to do is produce less and target affluent women/men with deeper skin tones on an international scale.  The majority of the world is comprised of people of color.  They just choose to market to Caucasians.


 I agree because when the Too Faced Born This Way liquid foundation came out I was utterly shocked that the shades didn't run past Rihanna/Beyoncé... I had developed a genuine interest in the brand after buying their Cocoa Powder foundation in Deep Tan and getting hooked.  Imagine my surprise when swatching  the deepest shade lol... My money obviously went elsewhere for a new foundation! They have since expanded the shade line but honestly I've lost interest lol...


----------



## Jayjayy (Nov 12, 2015)

Oh lord, yall done brought up the Born this Way foundation and that shade range pissed me off to the highest pisstivity!!!! Their shade range is inexcusable and I can't believe they didn't get called out more!

  Of course I know a TON of people who think even a MAC lipstick is overpriced (everybody but us lol), but those people exist in all parts of the spectrum. The WOC I know who are into makeup are tired of the drugstore not catering to our needs and primarily purchase high-end. Why should we be limited to Revlon Colorstay, L'Oreal True Match, and Black Opal, only if you're lucky enough to live where the 2 dark shades are carried? It's the oldest excuse in the book, _we aren't selling to them because they won't want it anyway_.  I wouldn't spend $100 on a foundation that only has 2 brown shades to choose from either, unless the entire foundation range consisted of 4-5 shades only.

  And as far as YT goes there is only a small selection of black beauty "gurus" to watch. A lot of them are recommending ashy makeup like that damn Born this Way and IT Cosmetics CC Cream to fit in with the rest of YoutubeLand.  And Jaclyn Hill can continue to do the same basic makeup look including a pound of white highlighter for her next 100 videos, and continue to endorsements and sponsorships as if she's representative of the entire population. It may seem as though we aren't consuming like other groups, but the real issue is a lack of items to consume.


----------



## Shars (Nov 12, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> Sisley foundation cost over $100 and they have 2 dark to deep shades. I went to see if I matched to one and I do and I bought it. How many of you are willing to pay $100 for foundation? My YSL foundation works just fine for half the price but I want Sisley to continue to produce dark to deep shades so I'm going to support. You can't get mad when high end brands over look us when you don't support them anyway and the numbers prove we don't.


  I might be in the minority on this, but I do not agree with this perspective. I think it's a cop-out. Every brand has to do ground work and invest in prospective customers. Perhaps if they would offer things in our shades - and when I say our shades, I don't mean that one foundation labelled deep that's not even deep enough for NW40 ladies - we would buy more stuff. Do you know how many times I've heard ladies I correspond with and clients I work with say, "Oh, I didn't know so and so brand sold stuff for us!" Estee Lauder, Bobbi Brown, Dior, etc. You don't see black ladies on the ads, so as a consumer, you don't associate that brand as catering for deeper skin tones. I'm not going to buy your products if I don't know you cater for me. I can't know you cater for me, if you don't aggressively market to me. Perhaps if they would make the effort to have more aggressive marketing and more black faces on their ad campaigns, whether it be for foundation, blush, lip products etc., and convince us why we should buy their brand, we would patronise them. Black women are buying loads of things, high end and otherwise - contrary to popular belief. We're looking for options but everytime we go to the counters and swatch that deep foundation... we walk away because ish ain't that deep. Look at how other brands like Lancome have been able to grab a wealth of loyal brown and black customers: by aggressively marketing to us! It's no coincidence that they lapped up Lupity Nyongo when they did. All eyes were on her and all they did was shift the eyes to her AND them. It can be done. Brands just need to be willing to make the investment. The rewards are for generations to come. These caucasian ladies aren't loyal to Chanel, Dior and D&G because they have money to spend or are willing to spend that kind of money on cosmetics - they are loyal because it's the makeup they mother and grandmother wore. Same as for black people - we go for Maybelline and Revlon and Fashion Fair and now MAC because those are the brands our mothers and grandmothers swore by! Sorry for this length tirade but I don't buy that excuse from these brands. A MAC foundation costs $35 (and is ever increasing). NARS and Estee Lauder are the same price while Bobbi Brown and the likes of Dior etc. are like $10 more for probably way better quality... there's no excuse. Make me want it. Work for my loyalty! That's their job!


----------



## Shars (Nov 12, 2015)

Jayjayy said:


> Oh lord, yall done brought up the Born this Way foundation and that shade range pissed me off to the highest pisstivity!!!! Their shade range is inexcusable and I can't believe they didn't get called out more!
> 
> Of course I know a TON of people who think even a MAC lipstick is overpriced (everybody but us lol), but those people exist in all parts of the spectrum. The WOC I know who are into makeup are tired of the drugstore not catering to our needs and primarily purchase high-end. Why should we be limited to Revlon Colorstay, L'Oreal True Match, and Black Opal, only if you're lucky enough to live where the 2 dark shades are carried? It's the oldest excuse in the book, _we aren't selling to them because they won't want it anyway_.  I wouldn't spend $100 on a foundation that only has 2 brown shades to choose from either, unless the entire foundation range consisted of 4-5 shades only.
> 
> And as far as YT goes there is only a small selection of black beauty "gurus" to watch. A lot of them are recommending ashy makeup like that damn Born this Way and IT Cosmetics CC Cream to fit in with the rest of YoutubeLand.  And Jaclyn Hill can continue to do the same basic makeup look including a pound of white highlighter for her next 100 videos, and continue to endorsements and sponsorships as if she's representative of the entire population.* It may seem as though we aren't consuming like other groups, but the real issue is a lack of items to consume. *


  Same thing I just posted!! It's only since Jackie Aina called out a lot of brands for not including enough darker skinned ladies in their posts that some of them changed. Becca has been posting a lot more and so has Anastasia Beverly Hills. I blame us too. We see that gorgeous makeup in an IG photo of a dark or deep skinned lady and we say that's nice and keep it moving. The reason why Jaclyn Hill is so popular and so successful is because she has a ton of likes and a ton of follows - not because she is particularly good at what she does. I try to make the effort to like and share any pics of makeup or any brown/black social makeup personalities because if we don't support us, who will?


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 12, 2015)

I have to disagree with Purple, and I agree with Jay and Shars.   haven't they repeadetly come out with surveys that WOC, black people, spend more than any other group?   I tend to ignore brands that don't go past my shade in foundations.  Now if they go past my shade but don't have a shade for me, I'll still support. But I was also pissed at Too Faced BTW foundation. I think I had a decent match, buy refused to buy it.  I think I'll start using the poison pen along with that.   I also think it's a lack of advertising, those brands just aren't interested in us b/c they are sustainable whether we buy or not.  If there was a $100 foundation in my shade that was perfect and had some skin benefits, I'd snap it up. I also don't buy black opal, CG Queen (did they really have to launch a sep line though?) and other drugstore brands b/c it's incovenient.  Not all drugstores carry them, and they don't have testers.  So I ignore them all together.  I have  friend who doesn't buy MAC anymore, not because she thinks it's expensive, she is tired of them doing the same thing over and over.


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 12, 2015)

Oh and I've been trying to wear Armani Silk Foundation for years.  They don't make a shade for me. I'd have to mix it with a fluid sheer.  So there's that.  I was also disappointed in UD's Naked line, especially the new concealer, so I've lost all interest in everything else they do.


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 12, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> Salon Rouge is beautiful!!! I don't have Kinky but she is pretty too! I really like the red in the holiday lip bag but don't want the gloss and already have the pencil


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 12, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> I saw this at my CCO, should i get it?


  I'm not sure which shade you were referring to. If you were referring to Kinky, the answer is YES!!!!


----------



## sagehen (Nov 12, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> I saw this at my CCO, should i get it?


  I dunno if you mean Kinky or Salon Rouge, but yes to either.


----------



## Shars (Nov 12, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> I have to disagree with Purple, and I agree with Jay and Shars.   haven't they repeadetly come out with surveys that WOC, black people, spend more than any other group?   I tend to ignore brands that don't go past my shade in foundations.  Now if they go past my shade but don't have a shade for me, I'll still support. But I was also pissed at Too Faced BTW foundation. I think I had a decent match, buy refused to buy it.  I think I'll start using the poison pen along with that.   I also think it's a lack of advertising, those brands just aren't interested in us b/c they are sustainable whether we buy or not.  If there was a $100 foundation in my shade that was perfect and had some skin benefits, I'd snap it up. I also don't buy black opal, CG Queen (*did they really have to launch a sep line though?*) and other drugstore brands b/c it's incovenient.  Not all drugstores carry them, and they don't have testers.  So I ignore them all together.  I have  friend who doesn't buy MAC anymore, not because she thinks it's expensive, she is tired of them doing the same thing over and over.


  That's the next thing. If they do get some brown skin friendly stuff, they feel like they have to treat us like a class of women by ourselves. I appreciate what they tried to do but it was sooo unnecessary.


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 12, 2015)

Shars said:


> That's the next thing. If they do get some brown skin friendly stuff, they feel like they have to treat us like a class of women by ourselves. I appreciate what they tried to do but it was sooo unnecessary.


  exactly!


----------



## pinkcrush (Nov 12, 2015)

Salon Rouge is a buy!!! I can swatch if needed


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Nov 12, 2015)

Jayjayy said:


> Oh lord, yall done brought up the Born this Way foundation and that shade range pissed me off to the highest pisstivity!!!! Their shade range is inexcusable and I can't believe they didn't get called out more!
> 
> Of course I know a TON of people who think even a MAC lipstick is overpriced (everybody but us lol), but those people exist in all parts of the spectrum. The WOC I know who are into makeup are tired of the drugstore not catering to our needs and primarily purchase high-end. Why should we be limited to Revlon Colorstay, L'Oreal True Match, and Black Opal, only if you're lucky enough to live where the 2 dark shades are carried? It's the oldest excuse in the book, _we aren't selling to them because they won't want it anyway_.  I wouldn't spend $100 on a foundation that only has 2 brown shades to choose from either, unless the entire foundation range consisted of 4-5 shades only.
> 
> And as far as YT goes there is only a small selection of black beauty "gurus" to watch. A lot of them are recommending ashy makeup like that damn Born this Way and IT Cosmetics CC Cream to fit in with the rest of YoutubeLand.  And Jaclyn Hill can continue to do the same basic makeup look including a pound of white highlighter for her next 100 videos, and continue to endorsements and sponsorships as if she's representative of the entire population. It may seem as though we aren't consuming like other groups, but the real issue is a lack of items to consume.


I see your point of view especially about he youtube gurus that continue to wear makeup that doesn't suit them. There is makeup out there that suits deep skin but a lot of dark to deep skin women are persistent in wearing makeup that is too light for their complexion and colors that clash. That makes WOC think there aren't any shades that are available for us which isn't true. As I stated the makeup is out there for those that are interested but you have to be willing to spend the money and most WOC are not willing to go above MAC prices.


----------



## AnastasiaRuth (Nov 12, 2015)

Shars said:


> I might be in the minority on this, but I do not agree with this perspective. *I think it's a cop-out. Every brand has to do ground work and invest in prospective customers.* Perhaps if they would offer things in our shades - and when I say our shades, I don't mean that one foundation labelled deep that's not even deep enough for NW40 ladies - we would buy more stuff. Do you know how many times I've heard ladies I correspond with and clients I work with say, "Oh, I didn't know so and so brand sold stuff for us!" Estee Lauder, Bobbi Brown, Dior, etc. *You don't see black ladies on the ads, so as a consumer, you don't associate that brand as catering for deeper skin tones. I'm not going to buy your products if I don't know you cater for me. I can't know you cater for me, if you don't aggressively market to me.* Perhaps if they would make the effort to have more aggressive marketing and more black faces on their ad campaigns, whether it be for foundation, blush, lip products etc., and convince us why we should buy their brand, we would patronise them. Black women are buying loads of things, high end and otherwise - contrary to popular belief. We're looking for options but everytime we go to the counters and swatch that deep foundation... we walk away because ish ain't that deep. Look at how other brands like *Lancome have been able to grab a wealth of loyal brown and black customers: by aggressively marketing to us!* It's no coincidence that they lapped up Lupity Nyongo when they did. All eyes were on her and all they did was shift the eyes to her AND them. It can be done. Brands just need to be willing to make the investment. The rewards are for generations to come. These caucasian ladies aren't loyal to Chanel, Dior and D&G because they have money to spend or are willing to spend that kind of money on cosmetics - they are loyal because it's the makeup they mother and grandmother wore. Same as for black people - we go for Maybelline and Revlon and Fashion Fair and now MAC because those are the brands our mothers and grandmothers swore by! Sorry for this length tirade but I don't buy that excuse from these brands. A MAC foundation costs $35 (and is ever increasing). NARS and Estee Lauder are the same price while Bobbi Brown and the likes of Dior etc. are like $10 more for probably way better quality... there's no excuse. Make me want it. Work for my loyalty! That's their job!


  Pretty much what I was gonna say.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Nov 12, 2015)

Shars said:


> I might be in the minority on this, but I do not agree with this perspective. I think it's a cop-out. Every brand has to do ground work and invest in prospective customers. Perhaps if they would offer things in our shades - and when I say our shades, I don't mean that one foundation labelled deep that's not even deep enough for NW40 ladies - we would buy more stuff. Do you know how many times I've heard ladies I correspond with and clients I work with say, "Oh, I didn't know so and so brand sold stuff for us!" Estee Lauder, Bobbi Brown, Dior, etc. You don't see black ladies on the ads, so as a consumer, you don't associate that brand as catering for deeper skin tones. I'm not going to buy your products if I don't know you cater for me. I can't know you cater for me, if you don't aggressively market to me. Perhaps if they would make the effort to have more aggressive marketing and more black faces on their ad campaigns, whether it be for foundation, blush, lip products etc., and convince us why we should buy their brand, we would patronise them. Black women are buying loads of things, high end and otherwise - contrary to popular belief. We're looking for options but everytime we go to the counters and swatch that deep foundation... we walk away because ish ain't that deep. Look at how other brands like Lancome have been able to grab a wealth of loyal brown and black customers: by aggressively marketing to us! It's no coincidence that they lapped up Lupity Nyongo when they did. All eyes were on her and all they did was shift the eyes to her AND them. It can be done. Brands just need to be willing to make the investment. The rewards are for generations to come. These caucasian ladies aren't loyal to Chanel, Dior and D&G because they have money to spend or are willing to spend that kind of money on cosmetics - they are loyal because it's the makeup they mother and grandmother wore. Same as for black people - we go for Maybelline and Revlon and Fashion Fair and now MAC because those are the brands our mothers and grandmothers swore by! Sorry for this length tirade but I don't buy that excuse from these brands. A MAC foundation costs $35 (and is ever increasing). NARS and Estee Lauder are the same price while Bobbi Brown and the likes of Dior etc. are like $10 more for probably way better quality... there's no excuse. Make me want it. Work for my loyalty! That's their job!


No apologies needed you made some valid points especially about the brands jumping on the opportunity like Lancôme did with Lupity. I agree with the  generational point as well but are we going to stay stuck in the past or take advantage of the brands effort? If the brand is at least trying then I feel they deserve a chance, Tom Ford has Black women in his campaigns and have deep shades but every year WOC shades are on the chopping block because it's not selling. Brands are trying and the results are the same, we're not buying. Whether they make the effort or not the results don't change so you can't blame them when they give up or don't consider us at all.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Nov 12, 2015)

Shars said:


> Same thing I just posted!! It's only since Jackie Aina called out a lot of brands for not including enough darker skinned ladies in their posts that some of them changed. Becca has been posting a lot more and so has Anastasia Beverly Hills. I blame us too. We see that gorgeous makeup in an IG photo of a dark or deep skinned lady and we say that's nice and keep it moving. The reason why Jaclyn Hill is so popular and so successful is because she has a ton of likes and a ton of follows - not because she is particularly good at what she does. I try to make the effort to like and share any pics of makeup or any brown/black social makeup personalities because if we don't support us, who will?


That's exactly what I'm saying, we are the blame as well because we're not supporting. How can anything change when we're not supporting each other and the brands that are making an effort. We are our own worse enemy so you can't blame when others follow suit. Rihannia is starting an agency to help makeup artist, etc. get their skill out there to celebs and this can be huge for WOC because it is an opportunity that otherwise they probably wouldn't get. We have to give each opportunities, you see a WOC SA at the store buy your products from her. Not saying you need to patronize WOC SAs only but wouldn't you want to deal with someone who has the same complexion as you? I have SAs from all races in various stores however if there is a WOC SA with a brand I buy from, I make sure to give her some business.


----------



## Jayjayy (Nov 12, 2015)

sagehen said:


> I dunno if you mean Kinky or Salon Rouge, but yes to either.









  I love this answer...in true Spectra fashion, get both!


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 12, 2015)

Jayjayy said:


> I love this answer...in true Spectra fashion, get both!











Get get get it get it. That's how we roll around here. 24/7, money or no money.


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 12, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> That's exactly what I'm saying, we are the blame as well because we're not supporting. How can anything change when we're not supporting each other and the brands that are making an effort. We are our own worse enemy so you can't blame when others follow suit. Rihannia is starting an agency to help makeup artist, etc. get their skill out there to celebs and this can be huge for WOC because it is an opportunity that otherwise they probably wouldn't get. We have to give each opportunities, you see a WOC SA at the store buy your products from her. Not saying you need to patronize WOC SAs only but wouldn't you want to deal with someone who has the same complexion as you?* I have SAs from all races in various stores however if there is a WOC SA with a brand I buy from, I make sure to give her some business. *


  I honestly haven't paid attn to this b/c outside of MAC, there weren't a whole lot of WOC SA's.  There is now one in Bobbi Brown, but MAC and Bobbi is it.    Damn...   this isn't right.  Not right at all.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Nov 12, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> didn't know.  I won't buy his lipsticks anymore, but I will pay attn to everything else from now on.  I honestly haven't paid attn to this b/c outside of MAC, there weren't a whole lot of WOC SA's.  There is now one in Bobbi Brown, but MAC and Bobbi is it.    Damn...   this isn't right.  Not right at all.


  Yep  we have to pull together and help each other or we're going to continue to be left out. We can prove there is a commanding market for us but we have to put our money where our mouth is, otherwise everything else is a mute and we will never be heard or taken seriously.


----------



## lenchen (Nov 15, 2015)

Has anyone heard of the issues surrounding the original owner of black up cosmetics?

  http://www.thestyleandbeautydoctor.com/2015/10/black-up-cosmetics-owner-qa/


----------



## sagehen (Nov 15, 2015)

lenchen said:


> Has anyone heard of the issues surrounding the original owner of black up cosmetics?  http://www.thestyleandbeautydoctor.com/2015/10/black-up-cosmetics-owner-qa/


  I have - what are your thoughts? This article led me to another without the spin job they tried to give Danielle. Here is are links:  http://www.michelleamanda.com/2015/09/5-black-owned-alternatives-to-black-up.html  http://www.blaqvixenbeauty.com/black-up-lost-founder-fabrice-mahabo/  I plan to steer clear and the confusion / lack of a clear story about the ownership is a big reason but not the only one.


----------



## Shars (Nov 16, 2015)

sagehen said:


> I plan to steer clear and the confusion / lack of a clear story about the ownership is a big reason but not the only one.


  Personally, I don't 100% buy either side of the story. I've read Mr. Mahabo's letter and coming from a corporate legal background but not knowing French law, I find it hard to believe that it was so easy for him to be wheedled out, even in light of his subsequent court applications. Sounds more like he wasn't properly represented from the get go because he could not have had shares that carried any adequate voting rights nor could he have been advised to make a trademark application so that even if he no longer owned the brand, he would still at least be getting royalties. I'm not convinced that he was as serious as being involved in the business side as he purports. You don't sign a shareholder's agreement if you aren't happy with its terms.

  Apart from that, the fact that the new owners try so hard to maintain that all the visionaries behind the brand are POC makes me happy. I do believe that they are not saying a lot but that could be down to whatever confidentiality agreements they have been made to sign - all probably to ensure the brand is not carried through the mud. Their products are exceptional and I will personally continue to support the brand. If I decided not to buy from every brand with drama, I wouldn't be buying any more makeup.


----------



## lenchen (Nov 16, 2015)

sagehen said:


> I plan to steer clear and the confusion / lack of a clear story about the ownership is a big reason but not the only one.


   It seems like a Bernard Arnult style takeover,and I think It's unfortunate, it also sounds like the original owner was blindsided and didn't realize what happened to him until it was too late. Aside all that, I love their products, they're exceptional, and I'm really to find a company that makes products that works for me. I  LOVED their  foundations and their CC cream, as well as other products currently available. I'm on the fence on weather or not to continue supporting the brand, it remains to be seen what direction the company goes. product wise. I  was  hoping they didn't  change things, and start reformulating, getting rid of shades, reduce quality etc..I see they're already reformulating the CC cream in the US...so i'm waiting to see what happens


----------



## sagehen (Nov 18, 2015)

I just came here to say that...I am a little mad. I was messing around on Sephora's website and saw that the new "born This Way " foundations had come in, including the new darker shades. WHY are they only available online? So how am I supposed to figure out which one to buy? I am not buying but, IJS...it's this part of the equation that people forget with this whole WOC and foundation thing. OK, so you make a shade or two that MIGHT work for me. Number one, I won't know that unless you advertise that fact, which was discussed earlier in the thread, but number two, if I cannot access the product, how am I supposed to buy? So, are companies taking our inability to purchase a product as unwillingness? I am completely of the opinion that it's just makeup and don't make much effort to track certain things down if I am not OBSESSED with them, so here is another chance Too Faced has missed out on to sell a product. I gotta say, I am almost mad enough to ponder not buying the Chocolate Bon Bon e/s palette I have been going on about for the past several months. Almost. And for people who say the stores decide what they carry on the ground, I say that these brands have some power too and can/should put their foot down in situations like this if they are truly interested in serving a diverse client base.


----------



## Shars (Nov 18, 2015)

sagehen said:


> I just came here to say that...I am a little mad. I was messing around on Sephora's website and saw that the new "born This Way " foundations had come in, including the new darker shades. WHY are they only available online? So how am I supposed to figure out which one to buy? I am not buying but, IJS...it's this part of the equation that people forget with this whole WOC and foundation thing. OK, so you make a shade or two that MIGHT work for me. Number one, I won't know that unless you advertise that fact, which was discussed earlier in the thread, but number two, if I cannot access the product, how am I supposed to buy? So, are companies taking our inability to purchase a product as unwillingness? I am completely of the opinion that it's just makeup and don't make much effort to track certain things down if I am not OBSESSED with them, so here is another chance Too Faced has missed out on to sell a product. I gotta say, I am almost mad enough to ponder not buying the Chocolate Bon Bon e/s palette I have been going on about for the past several months. Almost. And for people who say the stores decide what they carry on the ground, I say that these brands have some power too and can/should put their foot down in situations like this if they are truly interested in serving a diverse client base.


  I was JUST looking at them and wondering since when they had the darker shades out. I was wondering how long they were there 'cause I would've picked up one during the VIB sale. If I were them, I would've sent a slew of the darker shades to at least 4 of the more popular WOC beauty bloggers by now especially since they're online only. I've seen brands send people like Karen from Makeup & Beauty Blog and other bloggers, including some WOC all shades of a foundation or concealer so they can swatch all on their skin. That helps because if I know I'm not as dark or light as X blogger, I can be a little more sure about buying sight unseen. I don't think they seriously want our money Sage!


----------



## sagehen (Nov 18, 2015)

Shars said:


> I was JUST looking at them and wondering since when they had the darker shades out. I was wondering how long they were there 'cause I would've picked up one during the VIB sale. If I were them, I would've sent a slew of the darker shades to at least 4 of the more popular WOC beauty bloggers by now especially since they're online only. I've seen brands send people like Karen from Makeup & Beauty Blog and other bloggers, including some WOC all shades of a foundation or concealer so they can swatch all on their skin. That helps because if I know I'm not as dark or light as X blogger, I can be a little more sure about buying sight unseen.* I don't think they seriously want our money Sage*!


  @ the bolded: EXACTLY. They think they do but they ain't serious. I have read that you and I should not even bother. I read on another board that the 4 darker shades are not actually all that dark. Like not past NC45 dark, so... then thing is, until Too Faced makes a point to either advertise (why can't they have a shade coverter on their site, load their info into findaiton.com, send the product to dark-skinned bloggers, SOMETHING) or make the product available for me to try myself, I am going with that sister's review and not wasting my money.


----------



## Shars (Nov 18, 2015)

sagehen said:


> @ the bolded: EXACTLY. They think they do but they ain't serious. I have read that you and I should not even bother. I read on another board that the 4 darker shades are not actually all that dark. Like not past NC45 dark, so... then thing is, until Too Faced makes a point to either advertise (why can't they have a shade coverter on their site, load their info into findaiton.com, send the product to dark-skinned bloggers, SOMETHING) or make the product available for me to try myself, I am going with that sister's review and not wasting my money.


  *kanye shrug*
  On to the next one.


----------



## lenchen (Nov 18, 2015)

Shars said:


> I was JUST looking at them and wondering since when they had the darker shades out. I was wondering how long they were there 'cause I would've picked up one during the VIB sale. If I were them, I would've sent a slew of the darker shades to at least 4 of the more popular WOC beauty bloggers by now especially since they're online only. I've seen brands send people like Karen from Makeup & Beauty Blog and other bloggers, including some WOC all shades of a foundation or concealer so they can swatch all on their skin. That helps because if I know I'm not as dark or light as X blogger, I can be a little more sure about buying sight unseen. *I don't think they seriously want our money Sage! *


  I agree, this is very frustrating


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Nov 19, 2015)

Shars said:


> I was JUST looking at them and wondering since when they had the darker shades out. I was wondering how long they were there 'cause I would've picked up one during the VIB sale. If I were them, I would've sent a slew of the darker shades to at least 4 of the more popular WOC beauty bloggers by now especially since they're online only. I've seen brands send people like Karen from Makeup & Beauty Blog and other bloggers, including some WOC all shades of a foundation or concealer so they can swatch all on their skin. That helps because if I know I'm not as dark or light as X blogger, I can be a little more sure about buying sight unseen. I don't think they seriously want our money Sage!


  I ordered TF Born This Way in Maple a copy of weeks ago after it hit the TF site.  I'm a NW45 and, while I was second guessing my color choice before I ordered, I was not expecting what I got.  It's too light and judging by the swatches I saw on youtube after ordering, the darkest shade, Mahogany, will be too light as well.  I was looking forward to getting the Chocolate Bon Bon palette but since they can't be bothered to make foundation shades that I can actually wear, I will not waste any money on their products. The only way I will end up with that palette will be if they don't receive and process my return within their return time frame.


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 28, 2015)

I was talking to my new MUA BF who works in Burberry.  She said to be honest, the makeup lines that have the best ranges aare Double Wear and Tiente Idole.  of course we were limited to NOrdies brands.  She said what I thought about BBrown for years, great shades, but her foundations do not stay on all day.   SHe also could see why I'm inbtwn shades a lot, and MAC is too orange.  
I decided to take on a new high luxury brands foundation, that MUA told me I had a pink undertone.  *sideeye*  unless I truly do not know what color I am.


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 7, 2015)

what type of contour should woc wear? I heard all should be grey base, but then recent a SA said it should be warm like a bronzer.  But I thought using a bronzer for contour just made your face look dirty.


----------



## fur4elise (Dec 8, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> what type of contour should woc wear? I heard all should be grey base, but then recent a SA said it should be warm like a bronzer.  But I thought using a bronzer for contour just made your face look dirty.



*This is still a quandry for me. I am an NC 42 - 45 depending on time of year. For contouring I literally rotate between drugstore and dept store brands of bronzers. (Rimmel, MAC, Clarins, Physician's Formula) Regardless anything too warm ends up looking orangey, oompa loompa and/or changes the shade of my blush. ick.  I still use my MAC NSF in various shades: Med Dark, Med Deep, Deep. But I'm still seeking the right shade(s)...
*
*I just took a leap and purchased 3 different shades of bronzer during the Stila clearance sale last week. The shades look more cool tone (not per se grey). I wanted to try something new and for about $10 bucks a pop a cheaper way to experiment/try.  *


----------



## Trashcult (Dec 8, 2015)

I find using a shade or two darker than your skin tone and with a similar undertone makes for a good contour.  Using highlighters (a shade or two lighter) are also an option for adding dimension to the face.


----------



## Trashcult (Dec 8, 2015)

Jayjayy said:


> I love this answer...in true Spectra fashion, get both!


Hahaha amazing!


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 10, 2015)

good idea! thank you!





Trashcult said:


> I find using a shade or two darker than your skin tone and with a similar undertone makes for a good contour.  Using highlighters (a shade or two lighter) are also an option for adding dimension to the face.


----------



## sagehen (Dec 24, 2015)

OK, it's been quiet in the Beauty of Color forum lately, but I just wanted to come in here and wish everyone Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays. Also, on topic, I have to come somewhere and share this...I was browsing around in a SiJCP near me today and a really nice SA came and offered to help. Not the passing, are you finding everything ok and not breaking stride kinda help, but stopped and asked if she could help me find a MUFE e/s since I seemed to be looking for some. I was. I wasn't wearing my glasses and I could NOT see the item I was looking for. Anyway, it turns out it wasn't there - it was in the drawer beneath and when she opened that drawer y'all I saw a FREAKING MUFE No. 92, sitting there, beaming its purple goodness to my eyes. I very nicely inquired about it and when she put her hands on it, she knew. I demanded to be allowed to take it home while dancing around the bay (yes, I really danced). She quickly picked up the other older MUFE shadows down there and put them in my basket (one a neutral and the other a shade very similar to a shade I was looking for that they did NOT have in stock). When we got up to the registers they wouldn't scan so she took out her old code book (why don't others know to do this?) and typed in a code and they came out to $7 each. WOW. She did my exchange and new purchase in one transaction and did not mess up my other MUFE discount with the 3/$44 deal. I know this was her job, but this is so rarely my experience nowadays. She was so kind to let me browse in the drawer and find the shadow I came in looking for and just managed my purchase with NO drama. This was great. I asked her if she would be my go-to person, as in can I call there and ASK FOR YOU? I hate cold calling - you totally cannot trust info you get that way. People will say anything to get you off the phone.


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 24, 2015)

Now that's awesome!


----------



## fur4elise (Dec 26, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> Now that's awesome!


*^^^^^I totally second this. I have a go-to artist at my local jcp sephora. She loves her job & we tend to chat forever all things makeup! Lol! No surprise when 2 ladies are passionate about all the pretty stuffs! *


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 26, 2015)

came back to say this.  I randomly went to my mac nordies counter and a new guy was there.  he sat me down and we started playing.  He told me that despite me hearing that we should all wear a grey tone contour, I need something warmer.  He pulled out Swiss Chocolate and another red blush. I love it so far.  He also showed me so many cool tricks, I can't wait to go back and check him out.  



fur4elise said:


> *This is still a quandry for me. I am an NC 42 - 45 depending on time of year. For contouring I literally rotate between drugstore and dept store brands of bronzers. (Rimmel, MAC, Clarins, Physician's Formula) Regardless anything too warm ends up looking orangey, oompa loompa and/or changes the shade of my blush. ick.  I still use my MAC NSF in various shades: Med Dark, Med Deep, Deep. But I'm still seeking the right shade(s)...
> *
> *I just took a leap and purchased 3 different shades of bronzer during the Stila clearance sale last week. The shades look more cool tone (not per se grey). I wanted to try something new and for about $10 bucks a pop a cheaper way to experiment/try.  *


I was playing in Sephora, they had all the contour kits together, and I actually liked them.  One was cool toned, but as dark as the Swiss chocolate and I can't wait to try that. I just have to remember which one it was b/c I swatched them all together.


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 26, 2015)

I believe this has been discussed before.  But why is EVERY black woman nc45?!?   When I was working with the MUA artist I just mentioned he, of course, put me in nc 45 studio fix.  I went with it and wore it the next day and I was sooo orange.   I decided I wanted to swatch all the studio fix's against my cheek to see which one is better.  The other MUA who is probably as dark as Style Beauty Dr.  Said she was nc 45.  HOW? We are totally different shades.   How is this supposed to work for me and you.   After playing around with the Studio fix shades and MSFN (they always put me in dark, or dark tan in that one)  I think I like c6 and nc43.  In MSFN I liked Med tan and Dark Golden.   In studio fix I swatched c40, c5, c6, c7, c8, nc43, and  nc 45. I knew C40 and c5 would be too light, c8 was the perfect golden brown (not a lot of orange) but too dark.  C7 was a light  orange.  C6 was golden, and nc43 golden light orange.   I'm really surprised how good Med Tan and Dark Golden look, if I'm supposed to be nc45.  I understand it is probably hard matching WOC.  I don't know my undertones and I've been told they were Golden (wtf is that anyway, yellow? LOL), Pink (oh come on!), and then I was told I had everything (side eye).  I actually think the pink is in my cheeks b/c of Rosacea.   I was in Ulta and wanted to pull the Indian girl at the check out aside.  She had the most beautiful golden dark brown skin (olive?) and had on a foundation that matched color wise, but the undetone was pink.   PINK.  Totally washed her out and took away from the gorgeous tones in her skin.  
So yeah, how can everyone be nc45. 
On another note, I went to Sephora, the MUA had the prettiest complexion.  She was golden like me so I was like, OMG what do you use.   YSL Touche Eclat Foundation in bd60. Forgot all about that foundation.  Picked up a sample and it .  It worked.   
I go through this every season, trying to find the perfect foundation and concealer.  I think it will alwasy be my quest.  
The MAC MUA, did show me a cool trick for concealer.  He used Select Cover up (why have I never used this, I think I love it) in nc50 to cover my dark circles and then put nc 42 on top to brighten.  LOVED it. Worked much better than an orange or peach correcter topped with nc 45 or similiar shade of concealer. 

Oh and another thing, I read that Tracee Ellis Ross is Golden in Bobbi Brown... um no, If I'm golden you can't be Golden.  Is Golden the NC45 of Bobbi Brown? LOL


----------



## Shars (Dec 27, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> I believe this has been discussed before.  But why is EVERY black woman nc45?!?   When I was working with the MUA artist I just mentioned he, of course, put me in nc 45 studio fix.  I went with it and wore it the next day and I was sooo orange.   I decided I wanted to swatch all the studio fix's against my cheek to see which one is better.  The other MUA who is probably as dark as Style Beauty Dr.  Said she was nc 45.  HOW? We are totally different shades.   How is this supposed to work for me and you.   After playing around with the Studio fix shades and MSFN (they always put me in dark, or dark tan in that one)  I think I like c6 and nc43.  In MSFN I liked Med tan and Dark Golden.   In studio fix I swatched c40, c5, c6, c7, c8, nc43, and  nc 45. I knew C40 and c5 would be too light, c8 was the perfect golden brown (not a lot of orange) but too dark.  C7 was a light  orange.  C6 was golden, and nc43 golden light orange.   I'm really surprised how good Med Tan and Dark Golden look, if I'm supposed to be nc45.  I understand it is probably hard matching WOC.  I don't know my undertones and I've been told they were Golden (wtf is that anyway, yellow? LOL), Pink (oh come on!), and then I was told I had everything (side eye).  I actually think the pink is in my cheeks b/c of Rosacea.   I was in Ulta and wanted to pull the Indian girl at the check out aside.  She had the most beautiful golden dark brown skin (olive?) and had on a foundation that matched color wise, but the undetone was pink.   PINK.  Totally washed her out and took away from the gorgeous tones in her skin.
> So yeah, how can everyone be nc45.
> On another note, I went to Sephora, the MUA had the prettiest complexion.  She was golden like me so I was like, OMG what do you use.   YSL Touche Eclat Foundation in bd60. Forgot all about that foundation.  Picked up a sample and it .  It worked.
> I go through this every season, trying to find the perfect foundation and concealer.  I think it will alwasy be my quest.
> ...



OMG!! You crack me up! I thought the universal WOC shades were NC50 or NW45 lol. The amount of times I've seen girls say they were NW45 and I've sat there thinking No, you freaking aren't!! I hope the YSL one continues to work for you!!


----------



## Shars (Dec 27, 2015)

sagehen said:


> OK, it's been quiet in the Beauty of Color forum lately, but I just wanted to come in here and wish everyone Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays. Also, on topic, I have to come somewhere and share this...I was browsing around in a SiJCP near me today and a really nice SA came and offered to help. Not the passing, are you finding everything ok and not breaking stride kinda help, but stopped and asked if she could help me find a MUFE e/s since I seemed to be looking for some. I was. I wasn't wearing my glasses and I could NOT see the item I was looking for. Anyway, it turns out it wasn't there - it was in the drawer beneath and when she opened that drawer y'all I saw a FREAKING MUFE No. 92, sitting there, beaming its purple goodness to my eyes. I very nicely inquired about it and when she put her hands on it, she knew. I demanded to be allowed to take it home while dancing around the bay (yes, I really danced). She quickly picked up the other older MUFE shadows down there and put them in my basket (one a neutral and the other a shade very similar to a shade I was looking for that they did NOT have in stock). When we got up to the registers they wouldn't scan so she took out her old code book (why don't others know to do this?) and typed in a code and they came out to $7 each. WOW. She did my exchange and new purchase in one transaction and did not mess up my other MUFE discount with the 3/$44 deal. I know this was her job, but this is so rarely my experience nowadays. She was so kind to let me browse in the drawer and find the shadow I came in looking for and just managed my purchase with NO drama. This was great. I asked her if she would be my go-to person, as in can I call there and ASK FOR YOU? I hate cold calling - you totally cannot trust info you get that way. People will say anything to get you off the phone.



How awesome!! I'm happy you had such a great experience!! I love when people love their job and the good service just genuinely oozes out of them!


----------



## sagehen (Dec 30, 2015)

For those of you who love the UD Naked palette (the first one), could you recommend some color combos and placements? I am trying to decide whether to keep this palette.


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 30, 2015)

sagehen said:


> For those of you who love the UD Naked palette (the first one), could you recommend some color combos and placements? I am trying to decide whether to keep this palette.


I keep mine in my car emergency bag.


----------



## sagehen (Dec 30, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> I keep mine in my car emergency bag?


Me too! And I feel bad about that! So I want to use or purge it. How often do you pull it out of the bag?


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 30, 2015)

sagehen said:


> Me too! And I feel bad about that! So I want to use or purge it. How often do you pull it out of the bag?


Uhhhh....Ummm...   I rarely use it.  Matter of fact the last time I used it was NYEve last year.   LOL


----------



## sagehen (Dec 31, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> Uhhhh....Ummm...   I rarely use it.  Matter of fact the last time I used it was NYEve last year.   LOL


OK today I made myself wear it and I have Smog on the lid, Buck in the crease and a teeeeeny little bit of Virgin as a brow highlight. I will stay in my emergency bag, and I will use the shades I mentioned plus the right half of the palette, but when that's too far gone it's history for this palette.


----------



## fur4elise (Jan 2, 2016)

sagehen said:


> For those of you who love the UD Naked palette (the first one), could you recommend some color combos and placements? I am trying to decide whether to keep this palette.


*
I used the heck out of mine when it first released! I actually reach for Naked over Naked II. And I use Naked III the most. I won't part with it coz it does get use. If I do it's just another excuse to buy another neutral palette...a girl could have worse problems! 

p.s. I use my Naked in combo with mattes to tone down the shimmer from my Tarte Bon Voyage palette. Any matte palette in the same color family (bronze/gold) would work.

p.s.s I leave for Mexico this morning & after reading this packed the Naked to give it some love while on honeymoon *


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 3, 2016)

sagehen said:


> OK today I made myself wear it and I have Smog on the lid, Buck in the crease and a teeeeeny little bit of Virgin as a brow highlight. I will stay in my emergency bag, and I will use the shades I mentioned plus the right half of the palette, but when that's too far gone it's history for this palette.


sounds nice.  I know I won't rebuy it.  I'm considering the smoky palette though.  Part of me wants all of them, but I wasn't impressed with 2 and 3.


----------



## sagehen (Jan 3, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> sounds nice.  I know I won't rebuy it.  I'm considering the smoky palette though.  Part of me wants all of them, but I wasn't impressed with 2 and 3.


I like the Smoky palette. There are a few surprising shades in it. Naked 2 and 3 are so much better on me. Aren't you an NC too?


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 4, 2016)

Yes I am.  I didn't care for 3 b/c I thought most of the shades were similar to each other.  I need another Sephora coupon/credit. LOL   I now want all of the chocolate palettes too.  I cannot remember how I felt about naked 2. 


sagehen said:


> I like the Smoky palette. There are a few surprising shades in it. Naked 2 and 3 are so much better on me. Aren't you an NC too?


----------



## pinkcrush (Jan 4, 2016)

Just a WOC heads up that the new Smashbox Be Legendary lipstick in Unzipped Matte is a WOC must have if u r a lover of red lipstick!!! It is a deep blue-based red and it is as pigmented and creamy as it can get... I found it at Sephora inside my local JCP.  They didn't have all the new shades,  a few were sold out, and a few I had several dupes of.  I think I have found my new signature red however,seriously!!!


----------



## sagehen (Jan 4, 2016)

pinkcrush said:


> Just a WOC heads up that the new Smashbox Be Legendary lipstick in Unzipped Matte is a WOC must have if u r a lover of red lipstick!!! It is a deep blue-based red and it is as pigmented and creamy as it can get... I found it at Sephora inside my local JCP.  They didn't have all the new shades,  a few were sold out, and a few I had several dupes of.  I think I have found my new signature red however,seriously!!!



enabler!!!! I will look for that one when I look for Punked...


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 6, 2016)

and what is Punk? LOL  



sagehen said:


> enabler!!!! I will look for that one when I look for Punked...


----------



## sagehen (Jan 6, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> and what is Punk? LOL


Punked is the dark grey lipstick from the same line.


----------



## sagehen (Jan 19, 2016)

pinkcrush said:


> Just a WOC heads up that the new Smashbox Be Legendary lipstick in Unzipped Matte is a WOC must have if u r a lover of red lipstick!!! It is a deep blue-based red and it is as pigmented and creamy as it can get... I found it at Sephora inside my local JCP.  They didn't have all the new shades,  a few were sold out, and a few I had several dupes of.  I think I have found my new signature red however,seriously!!!


Thanks for this rec! I bought and love Unzipped. It is going to be my always-in-the-bag red so if I have no idea what to wear it will be Unzipped. I also got Bing too, which is such a nice, bright red.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 19, 2016)

what else do yo u have in this bag? 





sagehen said:


> Thanks for this rec! I bought and love Unzipped. It is going to be my always-in-the-bag red so if I have no idea what to wear it will be Unzipped. I also got Bing too, which is such a nice, bright red.


----------



## sagehen (Jan 19, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> what else do yo u have in this bag?


Nothing special - I have a black and a brown eyeliner, mascara, the Naked palette and 1 darker matte e/s for definition or brows, a brow pencil, and three or 4 lipsticks. Smashbox Unzipped will replace Iman Red. Just in case I get caught unaware or need to touch up for some reason.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 20, 2016)

gotcha. I keep my bag in the car. Where do you keep yours?  Just curious. 


sagehen said:


> Nothing special - I have a black and a brown eyeliner, mascara, the Naked palette and 1 darker matte e/s for definition or brows, a brow pencil, and three or 4 lipsticks. Smashbox Unzipped will replace Iman Red. Just in case I get caught unaware or need to touch up for some reason.


----------



## sagehen (Jan 20, 2016)

I keep mine either in my desk or in my bag that I carry my lunch, spare shoes, etc in. It would melt in my car in the summer so I don't want to get in the habit of leaving it there. Ask my poor NYX lipsticks how hot it gets in my car lol





Prettypackages said:


> gotcha. I keep my bag in the car. Where do you keep yours?  Just curious.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 20, 2016)

goodness how big is this bag? LOL  I keep mine in the car because I carry the makeup I put on that day with me. I guess I really don't need both? 



sagehen said:


> I keep mine either in my desk or in my bag that I carry my lunch, spare shoes, etc in. It would melt in my car in the summer so I don't want to get in the habit of leaving it there. Ask my poor NYX lipsticks how hot it gets in my car lol


----------



## sagehen (Jan 20, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> goodness how big is this bag? LOL  I keep mine in the car because I carry the makeup I put on that day with me. I guess I really don't need both?


You know the large bag that comes with the Clinique GWP? That size. Like, the size of those bible covers that people use that have those large print bibles?


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 25, 2016)

*smiling*  I know exactly what you are talking about.  





sagehen said:


> You know the large bag that comes with the Clinique GWP? That size. Like, the size of those bible covers that people use that have those large print bibles?


----------



## sagehen (Feb 5, 2016)

I just want to say that my liner today was exquisite. I used my Milani liquid eye liner pen and the wings are gorgeous, even and all that. It is the high point of my day, so I just wanted to put it out there lol. Now, back to work with my poor dehydrated skin...


----------



## Prettypackages (Feb 9, 2016)

LOL, I totally understand. 

Have you thought of using an oil for your skin?


----------



## sagehen (Feb 10, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> LOL, I totally understand.
> 
> Have you thought of using an oil for your skin?


I do. I use Neem Organics skin balancing oil every morning and a drop or two of Shea Moisture anti-aging oil at night or Egyptian Magic. I am thinking of switching to Neem Organics nourishing oil in the morning. This might be a moot point for the next 10 days. WE are having a heat wave - go figure.


----------



## sagehen (Mar 2, 2016)

1. My NYX Pine Nut e/s shattered. RIP...2. Tell me why I just bought a KvD Bow n Arrow liquid lipstick JUST because I was looking at my loves list and it was in stock! I really like this shade, but I had just found a bu at Sephora in Downtown Disney. Oh well, I will be having a nude lip week sometime soon lol!


----------



## Shars (Mar 3, 2016)

sagehen said:


> 1. My NYX Pine Nut e/s shattered. RIP...2. Tell me why I just bought a KvD Bow n Arrow liquid lipstick JUST because I was looking at my loves list and it was in stock! I really like this shade, but I had just found a bu at Sephora in Downtown Disney. Oh well, I will be having a nude lip week sometime soon lol!



1. My condolences re your NYX Pine Nut 
2. LOL!! I only just bought B&A the other day! It's a really pretty nude. I don't need any more liquid lipsticks ever again in life though lol.


----------



## sagehen (Mar 11, 2016)

Do you wear Bow n Arrow with a liner? If so, which?





Shars said:


> 1. My condolences re your NYX Pine Nut
> 2. LOL!! I only just bought B&A the other day! It's a really pretty nude. I don't need any more liquid lipsticks ever again in life though lol.


----------



## Shars (Mar 11, 2016)

sagehen said:


> Do you wear Bow n Arrow with a liner? If so, which?



Hey Sage! I'm wearing it today. I lined my outerlip with MAC's Cork liner (because I feel like Chestnut is too pigmented and alters my lipstick colours too much) and it's like my lips but better!! I think I could wear it without a liner though to be honest. It does darken once dried though but I really, really love it!!!


----------



## sagehen (Mar 12, 2016)

Shars said:


> Hey Sage! I'm wearing it today. I lined my outerlip with MAC's Cork liner (because I feel like Chestnut is too pigmented and alters my lipstick colours too much) and it's like my lips but better!! I think I could wear it without a liner though to be honest. It does darken once dried though but I really, really love it!!!


I never thought about Cork - I will try that too! I have used Chestnut but I have to blend a bit.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 17, 2016)

Cork is my go to nude lip liner. I used to use Chestnut but *shrugs* you can blame that on the 90s.


----------



## Shars (Mar 17, 2016)

DILLIGAF said:


> Cork is my go to nude lip liner. I used to use Chestnut but *shrugs* you can blame that on the 90s.



It's my go-to as well. Chestnut is just too intense lol.


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 19, 2016)

DILLIGAF said:


> Cork is my go to nude lip liner. I used to use Chestnut but *shrugs* you can blame that on the 90s.





Shars said:


> It's my go-to as well. Chestnut is just too intense lol.



**Adds Cork to MAC lip liner wish list.  I'm still questing for the perfect nude combo for my "corpse" colour lips *


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 19, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> **Adds Cork to MAC lip liner wish list.  I'm still questing for the perfect nude combo for my "corpse" colour lips *



Have you tried Cork with mink lipstick from Revlon? Another would be Cork with j'Dore by Marc Jacobs. Cork and Velvet Teddy by MAC. All of these look good with Mac Boy Bait gloss too.


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 20, 2016)

DILLIGAF said:


> Have you tried Cork with mink lipstick from Revlon? Another would be Cork with j'Dore by Marc Jacobs. Cork and Velvet Teddy by MAC. All of these look good with Mac Boy Bait gloss too.


*Ooooh! Thanks lady! *


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 23, 2016)

*

Kelly Rowland (Yes! She of Destiny's Child!  ) has announced she is going to release a beauty line for WOC! 
**
http://www.marieclaire.com/beauty/news/a19472/kelly-rowland-makeup-line/


*


----------



## sagehen (Apr 8, 2016)

LC Buffy + NYX Toast is giving me nude lip LIFE today (MAC C8 for reference)!


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 11, 2016)

she looks pretty in that photo


----------



## sagehen (Apr 19, 2016)

I just love that no one gives me a second thought at work with my "strange" lip colors. I am wearing an ombre lip with KVD Plan 9 and MAC Blooz. I wish people would always just let me be.


----------



## Jayjayy (Apr 19, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> View attachment 53038
> *
> 
> Kelly Rowland (Yes! She of Destiny's Child!  ) has announced she is going to release a beauty line for WOC!
> ...



Interesting!!! Kelly is so damn gorgeous its almost unfair LOL. Hopefully it'll be in lots of stores, unlike Iman or Black Radiance which are fantastic (!) but hard to find, depending on where you live. I'm so happy for her...and us as consumers!!!


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Apr 26, 2016)

Shea Moisture has a great foundation for dark & deep skintones. My friend who always has to mix her foundations found a perfect match in Shea Moisture Ebony. She's between NC45 & NC50


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 28, 2016)

That's good to know!


----------



## sagehen (Jun 9, 2016)

I just wanna say, Lady Danger is OK! How I had never had this shade is beyond me. I got in the BOGO sale in store this week.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jun 9, 2016)

Bogo sale?


----------



## sagehen (Jun 9, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> Bogo sale?


BOGO=Buy One,  Get One. In the freestanding MAC stores, you got a free lipstick with any lip product purchase if you were a select member.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jun 9, 2016)

sagehen said:


> BOGO=Buy One,  Get One. In the freestanding MAC stores, you got a free lipstick with any lip product purchase if you were a select member.


do you know when this ended? I'll go today. LOL


----------



## sagehen (Jun 9, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> do you know when this ended? I'll go today. LOL


It ended in the freestanding stores on Monday. I believe it picks up today online?


----------



## Prettypackages (Jul 5, 2016)

So I've depotted all of my eyshadows except for my VIseart palettes and Brooke Sheilds Mac Gravitas palette (I will though) I hope I don't regret it.   I even depotted the Melt Cosmetics Shadows and the two ABH palettes I had.  I was doing a friends makeup who constantly swtiches up her hair color and style and brought ALL of my palettes.  It was too much.  Now I just need to get some more Nars empty palettes to organize them.  The Nars palettes seem to be the largest.  This will also make it easier for me to see and use everything.   One of these days I'll depot lipsticks and blushes.


----------



## fur4elise (Jul 6, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> So I've depotted all of my eyshadows except for my VIseart palettes and Brooke Sheilds Mac Gravitas palette (I will though) I hope I don't regret it.   I even depotted the Melt Cosmetics Shadows and the two ABH palettes I had.  I was doing a friends makeup who constantly swtiches up her hair color and style and brought ALL of my palettes.  It was too much.  Now I just need to get some more Nars empty palettes to organize them.  The Nars palettes seem to be the largest.  This will also make it easier for me to see and use everything.   One of these days I'll depot lipsticks and blushes.



*I do not regret depotting mine years ago. Although, it was a royal pain when I did and I ruined a few shadows in the process...sigh. So traumatizing! I have not purchased a potted single in ages because of it. 

I think you saw way back in the beginning of the year when I ordered new MAC pans and reorganized all my pans into the MUFE XL palettes. I love them!  It also makes is easier to select out colors for travel into a smaller palette. I also did this with most of my blushes and bronzers. *


----------



## Prettypackages (Jul 8, 2016)

yeah I think I'm going to do it with my blushes next.  I used to do it with my single mac shadows and this is the first time I've tackled palettes.  I'm thinking about doing my viseart palettes too.  How many mac shadows can you get in the MUFE palette, I can't determine if it is bigger or the same size as the NARS palette.  It has a magnet in it correct? 


fur4elise said:


> *I do not regret depotting mine years ago. Although, it was a royal pain when I did and I ruined a few shadows in the process...sigh. So traumatizing! I have not purchased a potted single in ages because of it.
> 
> I think you saw way back in the beginning of the year when I ordered new MAC pans and reorganized all my pans into the MUFE XL palettes. I love them!  It also makes is easier to select out colors for travel into a smaller palette. I also did this with most of my blushes and bronzers. *


----------



## Prettypackages (Jul 15, 2016)

Alright, everything is depotted except for my extra dimension shadows and blushes, my oversized mac blushes, and a square ombre one, chanel blushes, and various highlighters.  Those will stay in their pans.  I still have to depot my Gravitas palette, but it has to wait. I ran out of steel circles and I'm waiting for my Nars palettes to come in. 

I even depotted my Nars blushes, they were easier than the mac products.  Now how to decide to organize everything.  Color, finish? Finish color?  mix the brands together by color (they are various sizes), mix the brands together according to their size.  

I really don't need anymore eyeshadow, unless it's truly unique.  I'm still looking at the ABH MR palette though.  LOL   And yes, it too will be depotted!!!  I love looking at everything at once!!


----------



## sagehen (Dec 14, 2016)

I just wanted to say that I am excited for the Pantone Color of 2017 to be "Greenery". I plan to interpret that liberally. I did not do much color this year but I think having this color of 2017 might spur me to remember. Green eye liner on a neutral face, green shadows, which I have so many of, I plan to revisit LC Serpentina lipstick! Nice.


----------



## sagehen (Apr 12, 2017)

1. [MENTION=96587]Shars[/MENTION] - thanks for the rec of cork liner for KvD Bow n Arrow - have you tried Ludwig yet? Very similar description.
2. So, WHY don't I wear Relentlessly Red more often?
3. I miss Medgal because she really kept the Beauty of Color section popping.


----------



## LadyBug13 (Apr 12, 2017)

1. I tossed out my Laura Mercier translucent setting powder. I had the smaller travel size. I noticed that it made my pores appear larger, which is strange. Plus, I just grew tired of using it. I like using my Pro Longwear concealer in NW35 for my undereyes and lightly setting in with my MSFN in Dark.  

2. MAC is my favorite brand, but I've never bought anything from their limited edition releases. Not even from Mariah, Rhianna, or Taraji. I don't consider myself a huge fan, but if Beyonce were to do a collaboration with MAC...

3. Lately I've been reflecting on my journey with makeup. I used to do the bare minimum, but when I visited my sister for Thanksgiving 3-4 years ago, it was a wrap. I played in all of her makeup and soon after became VIB. I bought many products because I saw them on YouTube. These days, I watch more makeup inventory, decluttering, empties, and Project Pan videos. I have a nice sized collection and I'm focusing on using each item. I used to have over 50 lipsticks until one day I realized I don't even wear lipstick like that! Having a smaller collection makes me focus on really enjoying what I have and adding products that I've researched and have sampled.


----------



## Shars (Apr 12, 2017)

sagehen said:


> 1. @Shars - thanks for the rec of cork liner for KvD Bow n Arrow - have you tried Ludwig yet? Very similar description.
> 2. So, WHY don't I wear Relentlessly Red more often?
> 3. I miss Medgal because she really kept the Beauty of Color section popping.



1. You're welcome. No, I don't have Ludwig... will look into it but I really don't need another nude lipstick ever in life lol. Actually wore Bow n Arrow yesterday. I so love that lipstick.
2. I wore Relentlessly Red on Monday!! I also wonder why I don't wear it more often.
3. I miss Meddy too. She did have a way of pulling us altogether for the themed weeks, didn't she?


----------



## sagehen (May 12, 2017)

Why didn't I buy MAC Retro matte Liquid Lipstick in So Me much, much earlier? It would be my perfect pinky, mauve-y matte nude and would look FANTASTIC with NYX Slim Lip Liner in Never except for my trashed up-dry lips. Oh well, adding gloss lol. Liquid Lipstick sure reminds you when you haven't been doing your skincare right.


----------



## sagehen (Jul 25, 2017)

OK, I could not find the Love & Hip Hop thread in this forum but I just want to say I LOVED the red lipstick Keyshia Cole was wearing in the confessionals or whatever they are called last night. Does anyone remember where we can go for a makeup breakdown?


----------



## Prettypackages (Jul 30, 2017)

now i have to check it out. 





sagehen said:


> Why didn't I buy MAC Retro matte Liquid Lipstick in So Me much, much earlier? It would be my perfect pinky, mauve-y matte nude and would look FANTASTIC with NYX Slim Lip Liner in Never except for my trashed up-dry lips. Oh well, adding gloss lol. Liquid Lipstick sure reminds you when you haven't been doing your skincare right.


----------



## sagehen (Jul 31, 2017)

[MENTION=62369]Prettypackages[/MENTION] definitely check out that shade. The first go-round I bought one for my daughter and not for myself, but I grabbed one on a whim another time and I could not believe how nice it was. I thought it would be too light on me.

MAC F&B in C9 has been dc'd...RIP. N12 too. I am slowly leaving the MAC foundations. They apparently don't want me or my sister to have a decent shade match in a liquid formulation.


----------



## MorenitaLokita (Aug 23, 2017)

I haven't been doing much with my makeup lately because I recently relocated to Sacramento and I am not used to this heat! My makeup feels like it is sliding off sometimes when I am out and about. I am on the hunt for a primer! I usually just use a mattifying sunscreen that I got from the local co-op but I need something to put on my t-zone.

Also, the recent social and political stuff has influenced me to support Black owned businesses. I ordered blushes from Fashion Fair, highlighters from Koyvoca, lip products from Magnolia Bakery, liquid foundation and powder from Vera Moore and some matte lippies and setting powder from Blac Chyna. So far, I have recieved the highlighters and blushes and Vera Moore products. I am waiting on the others. I have been wanting to try Juvia's place for palettes/eyeshadows but I am scared LOL so many bad reviews! Ugggh


----------



## sagehen (Aug 24, 2017)

MorenitaLokita said:


> I haven't been doing much with my makeup lately because I recently relocated to Sacramento and I am not used to this heat! My makeup feels like it is sliding off sometimes when I am out and about. I am on the hunt for a primer! I usually just use a mattifying sunscreen that I got from the local co-op but I need something to put on my t-zone.
> 
> Also, the recent social and political stuff has influenced me to support Black owned businesses. I ordered blushes from Fashion Fair, highlighters from Koyvoca, lip products from Magnolia Bakery, liquid foundation and powder from Vera Moore and some matte lippies and setting powder from Blac Chyna. So far, I have recieved the highlighters and blushes and Vera Moore products. I am waiting on the others. I have been wanting to try Juvia's place for palettes/eyeshadows but I am scared LOL so many bad reviews! Ugggh



When you get a chance, could you leave a review somewhere in this form about the Vera Moore products? I have been interested in them for awhile but have been afraid to try sight unseen, as it is not available near me and I really don't see too many reviews. I am impressed that this brand has soldiered on so long.
The Juvia'sPlace products are actually nice - I wonder if some of the bad reviews come from people's frustration with the shipping time and customer service. I have experienced issues with both first hand and I don't know if I can purchase anything else from their website - in this day/age, it should not take over a month for an order to be properly filled.
OK I am off to google setting powder and Blacc Chyna - I am a sucker for all setting powder (as I sit at my desk with my makeup sliding off right now lol)


----------



## MorenitaLokita (Aug 24, 2017)

sagehen said:


> When you get a chance, could you leave a review somewhere in this form about the Vera Moore products? I have been interested in them for awhile but have been afraid to try sight unseen, as it is not available near me and I really don't see too many reviews. I am impressed that this brand has soldiered on so long.
> The Juvia'sPlace products are actually nice - I wonder if some of the bad reviews come from people's frustration with the shipping time and customer service. I have experienced issues with both first hand and I don't know if I can purchase anything else from their website - in this day/age, it should not take over a month for an order to be properly filled.
> OK I am off to google setting powder and Blacc Chyna - I am a sucker for all setting powder (as I sit at my desk with my makeup sliding off right now lol)



Yes, of course. I will do a review!


----------



## Vaishali Yadav (Sep 12, 2017)

I agree with [MENTION=50446]DILLIGAF[/MENTION] argument. The banana color doesn't suites for me as well


----------



## sagehen (Feb 5, 2018)

My low buy went to heck already - found the MAC Fruity Juicy eye palettes at TJMaxx on Friday, and a few other things. Today I start again...can I hold out until the Alliyah collection? I shall try.


----------



## lilmsrosie87 (Feb 25, 2018)

Just a little rant. 

I wear Fashion Fair pressed powder in Pecan, but the counter in my  area is always sold out (the other counter close to me recently closed) and its IMPOSSIBLE to order online since its sold out also. Now I'm in the midst of finding a new powder, but I'm weary since I break out easily from most of the other powders I've tried or the color selection is very limiting for dark skin. 

Rant over. Thanks for listening


----------



## Beryl (May 9, 2018)

With the years my skin tone gets more ashy/ashen I used to be warm toned.


----------



## sagehen (Jun 13, 2018)

lilmsrosie87 said:


> Just a little rant.
> 
> I wear Fashion Fair pressed powder in Pecan, but the counter in my  area is always sold out (the other counter close to me recently closed) and its IMPOSSIBLE to order online since its sold out also. Now I'm in the midst of finding a new powder, but I'm weary since I break out easily from most of the other powders I've tried or the color selection is very limiting for dark skin.
> 
> Rant over. Thanks for listening


 [MENTION=98341]lilmsrosie87[/MENTION]: did you ever find suitable replacement for the Fashion Fair?

OK, am I the only one a bit disappointed by the MAC xAaliyah collection. I was so hyped for this but now after seeing the few products, and the shades in the eye palette being so dupeable (I already have most of the shades in other MAC palettes, and those I don't I can easily dupe), I think I will pass. And the bronzer...this was the perfect chance for MAC to bring back Deeper Refined Bronze or something like it, IMO, and they came out with this noncommittal shade.


----------



## Shars (Jun 14, 2018)

sagehen said:


> @lilmsrosie87: did you ever find suitable replacement for the Fashion Fair?
> 
> OK, am I the only one a bit disappointed by the MAC xAaliyah collection. I was so hyped for this but now after seeing the few products, and the shades in the eye palette being so dupeable (I already have most of the shades in other MAC palettes, and those I don't I can easily dupe), I think I will pass. And the bronzer...this was the perfect chance for MAC to bring back Deeper Refined Bronze or something like it, IMO, and they came out with this noncommittal shade.



Some friends and I were saying the same thing today. Most of them are just grabbing one or two items as collectors item because of Aaliyah. The only thing I liked was the nude lipstick and I certainly have enough nude lipsticks to last me the next 30 years. I hear you on the bronzer. They could have even duped the Taraji Hensen bronzer/highlighter if they didn't want to be creative *smh*


----------



## sagehen (Jun 15, 2018)

Shars said:


> Some friends and I were saying the same thing today. Most of them are just grabbing one or two items as collectors item because of Aaliyah. The only thing I liked was the nude lipstick and I certainly have enough nude lipsticks to last me the next 30 years. I hear you on the bronzer. They could have even duped the Taraji Hensen bronzer/highlighter if they didn't want to be creative *smh*


Yeah, I am thinking of grabbing the nude because I am pretty sure it will work well and for the packaging. But that will probably be one of the first things to sell out and I am not stalking for this collection. Let's just say if it's there when I go online or mosey into the store on June 21 (I don't get this early access this with the MAC Select. It keeps resetting my spend and I never get my anniversary gifts and whatnot, so I probably win't get any early access).


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 18, 2018)

For whatever reason my NARS All-Day Luminous (which I used to love) no longer works for me. I wore it today and was upset. Oh well, so long.


----------



## Shars (Jun 18, 2018)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> For whatever reason my NARS All-Day Luminous (which I used to love) no longer works for me. I wore it today and was upset. Oh well, so long.


What has changed about it? I picked up a sample of that over a year ago and never got around to trying it *facepalm*.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 18, 2018)

Shars said:


> What has changed about it? I picked up a sample of that over a year ago and never got around to trying it *facepalm*.



It's too golden, so I end up having to layer MAC MSFN's to "correct" it. I wear Benares in other NARS products, but Benares in Sheer Glow is redder. (I think the NARS Soft Matte Concealer in Benares may also be more golden that Sheer Glow, but I love that concealer). It's got a thin texture that makes it a little annoying to apply with a stippling foundation brush or beauty blender. I opt for the bb because otherwise the coverage just looks off and unnatural. I thought it used to look natural and glowy, but not anymore. It could be the change in climate as I live in LA now (versus NY when I bought the foundation) but either way the undertone is no longer a good match. Double sadness because I [want] to love anything NARS and also my closest shade in the Radiant Long Wear is New Caledonia which is too olive. I appreciate them extending their range into more undertones but is it too much to ask that you include your existing shades in the line (the lighter shades are included but the deeper one aren't)??


----------



## Shars (Jun 20, 2018)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> It's too golden, so I end up having to layer MAC MSFN's to "correct" it. I wear Benares in other NARS products, but Benares in Sheer Glow is redder. (I think the NARS Soft Matte Concealer in Benares may also be more golden that Sheer Glow, but I love that concealer). It's got a thin texture that makes it a little annoying to apply with a stippling foundation brush or beauty blender. I opt for the bb because otherwise the coverage just looks off and unnatural. I thought it used to look natural and glowy, but not anymore. It could be the change in climate as I live in LA now (versus NY when I bought the foundation) but either way the undertone is no longer a good match. Double sadness because I [want] to love anything NARS and also my closest shade in the Radiant Long Wear is New Caledonia which is too olive. I appreciate them extending their range into more undertones but is it too much to ask that you include your existing shades in the line (the lighter shades are included but the deeper one aren't)??


Wow that does sound off-putting. I hate when you find your perfect match and then brands go tinkering with things that aren't broken. I love my NARS concealers but I haven't tried any of their foundations as yet. How's LA living going for you? I was there last November for the Makeup Show and really enjoyed it.


----------



## sagehen (Jun 25, 2018)

Shars said:


> Wow that does sound off-putting. I hate when you find your perfect match and then brands go tinkering with things that aren't broken. I love my NARS concealers but I haven't tried any of their foundations as yet. How's LA living going for you? I was there last November for the Makeup Show and really enjoyed it.



Wait, WAIT and you didn't look a sista up while you were in LA?  Shame lol.


----------



## Shars (Jul 2, 2018)

sagehen said:


> Wait, WAIT and you didn't look a sista up while you were in LA?  Shame lol.



Wait, what? How did I not know that you're in LA? I'm always trying to look up my specktra ladies when I travel lol. I'll have an excuse to come again. I really enjoyed my visit.


----------



## sagehen (Jul 5, 2018)

OK, so I ended up getting two things from the Aaliyah collection: Try Again lipstick and Brooklyn Born lipglass. I got them because I was shocked that my Macy's had the collection since it did not come up on MAC's or Macy's store locator. That is probably why they had so much of it left. I tried to want the bronzer just for the compact, but alas, no.


----------



## sagehen (Jul 5, 2018)

Shars said:


> Wait, what? How did I not know that you're in LA? I'm always trying to look up my specktra ladies when I travel lol. I'll have an excuse to come again. I really enjoyed my visit.


Most definitely - I would love to meet a fellow Specktra member in the flesh too! 

For real, we should also have a meet up of the ladies out in LA.


----------



## fur4elise (Jul 6, 2018)

sagehen said:


> * OK, am I the only one a bit disappointed by the MAC xAaliyah collection.  *I was so hyped for this but now after seeing the few products, and the shades in the eye palette being so dupeable (I already have most of the shades in other MAC palettes, and those I don't I can easily dupe), I think I will pass. And the bronzer...this was the perfect chance for MAC to bring back Deeper Refined Bronze or something like it, IMO, and they came out with this noncommittal shade.





Shars said:


> Some friends and I were saying the same thing today. Most of them are just grabbing one or two items as collectors item because of Aaliyah. The only thing I liked was the nude lipstick and I certainly have enough nude lipsticks to last me the next 30 years. I hear you on the bronzer. *They could have even duped the Taraji Hensen bronzer/highlighter* if they didn't want to be creative *smh*


*
I feel both of the highlighted sentiments. Disappointed. Lacking & flat. Nothing creative about it. I bought a lipstick and lipglass and that's it. And clearly the release is more a flop than success, as lots of it is still available. *

*And @Shars ~ Oh my goodness. You are so right! They could have remedied that big fiasco with that first Taraji release and the mixed up MSFs. Which I absolutely adore!*


----------



## sagehen (Jul 9, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> *
> I feel both of the highlighted sentiments. Disappointed. Lacking & flat. Nothing creative about it. I bought a lipstick and lipglass and that's it. And clearly the release is more a flop than success, as lots of it is still available. *



@ the underlined: Me too. A lipstick and lipglass. ONLY because I was surprised it was still available. I won't even buy any more if it goes on sale in the goodbyes - I just don't want anything else. It does not move me and I won't use it. Not for fear of using it up, like the Diana Ross collection, but because I won't want to.


----------



## Beryl (May 9, 2019)

Just now viewed  : Youtube  Jen Luvs Reviews - What's up in MakeUp news! The business of inclusivity, Fenty apologizes and More!
The comments are interesting to read. WoC of middle age  and beyond are invisible group to beauty industry.


----------



## Beryl (Nov 7, 2019)

WoC 59 thinking about updating the mature look...


----------



## Beryl (Dec 26, 2019)

Today I buy online 2 eyeshadow palettes and 1 lipstick.


----------



## lexielex (Oct 25, 2021)

I can't believe Mac discontinued so many good products. I wish I would have made my custom palettes years ago I'm crying inside


----------



## makeupbyomar (Nov 14, 2021)

lexielex said:


> I can't believe Mac discontinued so many good products. I wish I would have made my custom palettes years ago I'm crying inside



That's Estee Lauder for you. On that same note, MAC has added a few more Pro Palettes to their concealer and foundation lines.


----------



## Beryl (Jul 17, 2022)

Does it even exist  WOC concealer for pallor under eyes due to health issues...........


----------



## makeupbyomar (Jul 17, 2022)

Beryl said:


> Does it even exist  WOC concealer for pallor under eyes due to health issues...........



Yes.

Both Dermacolor and Dermablend both have extensive shade ranges in both concealers and foundations for WoC and for health related skin conditions.

You can also try Charlotte Tillbury, Bobbi Brown, RCMA, Kryolan as well to cover-up the same health related issues.


----------



## makeupbyomar (Oct 8, 2022)

Here is an interesting read.  BIPOC actors not being equally represented by Hair and Make-up artists on Film / Television productions.


----------



## makeupbyomar (Monday at 8:41 AM)

Because of the above BIPOC article, and with ongoing major concerns with the actor's agents and unions, the actors are wanting a solution. So IATSE (Film Technician Union) with all the Locals in Canada held a 4 hour Make-up Department meeting / tutorial video conference via YouTube Live with Q/A this past Sunday to address this concern going forward for the 2023 season.

After the speaking about the back-lash and written complaints from BIPOC actors going back 10 years which was not kind. We had an advanced colour theory refresher (no Q/A) and then a tutorial with Q/A.

They had 3 models (2F, 1 Indigenous - First Nation, 1 Black, and 1M Black) as you can expect, all of them had varying skin tones within their skin colour range. (Unlike Caucasian skin tones, which are farily straight forward).

In a nutshell, the MuA doing the tutorial created all their foundations, correctors, concealers, contours, and beauty colours, such as blush, lip, eye colour, eyeliner, and highlight by just using...

- Red
- Yellow
- Blue
- White
- Black
- No colour powder to set

Yes, brands were talked about very briefly in the context of putting the actor at ease through conversation when they are in the chair, but no corrective brands were used.

It was amazing watching how quick she was at creating all the custom shades for each model and they looked amazing.

Unfortunately I can't post any pics or the video because this was an in-house Union thing.

The key take-away from this National Make-up Department meeting was, know your colour theory and implement it in a timely manner. NO excuses.


----------

